# Rollenspiel gesucht (Sammelthread)



## Goddess (21. Oktober 2008)

Da sich in letzer Zeit die Themen häufen, in denen nach Rollenspielen gesucht wird, eröffne ich nun dieses Sammelthema. Hier könnt ihr mit eurer Suche nach neuen Rollenspielen beginnen. Folgendes solltet ihr beachten, wenn ihr nach Rollenspielen sucht, und ihr möchtet, das euch schnell geholfen wird. 

Wenn ihr nach einer bestimmten Rollenspiel-Kategorie sucht, ändert den Titel entsprechend ab. Beispiel: *[Sammelthema] Action-Rollenspiel gesucht*

Auch wäre es gut, wenn ihr in der Anfrage Titel nennt, die ihr in letzter Zeit gespielt habt. Damit macht ihr es den anderen Mitgliedern einfacher, Empfehlungen auszusprechen und vermeidet gleichzeitig das Titel genannt werden, die ihr schon gespielt habt. 

Und nun wünsche ich euch viel Erfolg bei eurer Suche!


----------



## hitman001 (25. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*

zum action-rollenspiel würde ich sagen
S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl 

ich finde ein hammer-game, allerdings nur mit den ersten 4 patches, ansonsten dauernd abstürze.
aber danch funzt alles, ich finds geil.

+ gute atmosphäre
-  level ladazeiten
+ kampfgeschehen
-  KI der gegner
+ Story (da mal was ganz neues/anderes)
-  waffenarsenal


alles in allem find ichs top, und wenn es mir abhanden kommen würde, würde ich es mir nochmal kaufen   


greez


----------



## stawacz79 (26. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*

zum action-rollenspiel würde ich sagen[/i]


Definitiv Fallout3!

Hammer Athmosphäre
Sehr gute Nebenquests
Riesige Welt

Das Spiel hatt einfach alles was ein Game of the Year Titel braucht,Pflichtkauf!!!


----------



## fiumpf (26. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*



			
				stawacz79 am 26.11.2008 21:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Definitiv Fallout3! [...]
> Das Spiel hatt einfach alles was ein Game of the Year Titel braucht,Pflichtkauf!!!


Nicht ganz. Mich z.B. lässt diese Endzeitatmosphäre vollkommen kalt.


----------



## stawacz79 (26. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*



			
				fiumpf am 26.11.2008 21:13 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 26.11.2008 21:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 entrüstung macht sich breit,erlich nich?find es eins der geilsten spiele seit langem,und mal ne abwechslung zur ork und elfenjagd


----------



## fiumpf (26. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*



			
				stawacz79 am 26.11.2008 21:39 schrieb:
			
		

> erlich nich?


Ja, ich hasse Mad Max und das Video zu California Love.


----------



## Kandinata (26. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*



			
				fiumpf am 26.11.2008 21:42 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 26.11.2008 21:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm, hast du etwa Zukunfts Ängste  ?

Ich meine man kann ein Szenario ja nicht mögen, aber gleich ohne Grund hassen


----------



## stawacz79 (26. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*



			
				fiumpf am 26.11.2008 21:42 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 26.11.2008 21:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hmm Madmax hab ich geliebt,daran hatt mich das auch immer erinnert  
Ich steh auch absolut auf dieses Endzeitsetting,naja aber scheint ja nich jedermanns Sache zu sein...


----------



## fiumpf (26. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*



			
				Kandinata am 26.11.2008 21:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm, hast du etwa Zukunfts Ängste  ?


Nein    .



			
				Kandinata am 26.11.2008 21:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meine man kann ein Szenario ja nicht mögen, aber gleich ohne Grund hassen


Ok, ich mag es neinfach nicht.

Jetzt aber zurück zum Thema. Hier sollen nur Anfragen zu RPGs gestellt werden  .


----------



## vitaa (28. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*

Hallo an alle!
Um nicht nen neuen Thread aufzumachen, frag ich einfach mal hier nach.
Ich suche ein gutes Rollenspiel (Gothic 1+2 ähnlich) oder vllt sowas wie Splinter Cell, Thief, Hitman .. die Anforderungen von brandneuen Spielen sind für mich einfach zu hoch, deswegen will ich auf iwas (alt-)bewertes zurückgreifen.
Vielleicht kenn ihr ja ein bewertes Spiel für meine Möglichkeiten ?

AMD Sempron 3000+ (2ghz)
1GB Ram
Geforce 6800LE

Danke im vorraus!


----------



## olstyle (28. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*

Klingt für mich ganz klar nach Vampire - Bloodlines  .
Ich selbst hab es zwischenzeitlich als eine Art Schleichshooter gespielt, Scharfschützengewehr sei dank.

Die alte Source-Engine sollte bei dir eigentlich noch laufen.


----------



## fiumpf (28. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*



			
				olstyle am 28.11.2008 15:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Klingt für mich ganz klar nach...


... Oblivion, wenn man die Details "etwas" zurückdreht.

Oder aber Fable:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4f1eDrqt_w


----------



## olstyle (28. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*



			
				fiumpf am 28.11.2008 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder aber Fable:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4f1eDrqt_w


Bah, das würde ich zum Selbstkostenpreis(=Versandkosten) ab geben. Keine Ahnung was so viele daran mögen.


----------



## AurionKratos (28. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*



			
				fiumpf am 28.11.2008 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> . Keine Ahnung was so viele daran mögen.



Weil es einfach ein geniales Spiel ist, v.a. auf der Xbox. 

Ansonsten kann ich noch die ganzen vielgenannten empfehlen: Never Winter Nights 1+2, Jade Empire, Baldurs Gate, Drakensang, Diablo II + Erweiterung, ...


----------



## APinkerton (30. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*

Hallo Jungs und Mädels

Ich dachte mir ich leg mir mal Vampire: The Masquerade zu, soll ja so einer der Big Hits sein, allerdings hab ich dazu ein paar Fragen:

- Verstehe ich das richtig: Vampire: The Masquerade ist der erste Teil und Vampire: Bloodlines der zweite?
- Ist das Spiel mehrsprachig?
- Läuft es auf Vista?


Andere Frage: 
Neverwinter Nights: Wollte wissen inwiefern es sich mit Baldurs Gate vergleichen lässt. BG fand ich klasse, absolte Sahne, inwiefern kann NWN da mithalten? Hab damals ein Ersatz für BG gesucht (habs durchgespielt    ) hab in Berichten allerdings gelesen, dass NWN dagegen nicht so der Hammer sein soll. Was meint ihr?

Vielen herzlichen Dank.
AP


----------



## Anthile (30. November 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*



			
				APinkerton am 30.11.2008 22:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jungs und Mädels
> 
> Ich dachte mir ich leg mir mal Vampire: The Masquerade zu, soll ja so einer der Big Hits sein, allerdings hab ich dazu ein paar Fragen:
> 
> ...





1. Bloodlines basiert auf dem mittlerweile eingestelltem Rollenspielsystem Vampire: The Masquerade, der beinahe-Vorgänger Redemption ist zwar vom selben Entwickler, aber ist ganz anders konzeptioniert. Einen wirklichen, inhaltlichen Zusammenhang gibt es meines Wissens nach nicht. 
(Fall es wen interessiert: Für das Nachfolge-System Vampire: The Requiem ist auch ein MMORPG in Entwicklung - von den EVE Online-Machern, man darf also gespannt sein.)

2. Wie man´s nimmt: Nach dem Fanpatch war es ein lustiger Deutsch-Englischer-Mix, also durchaus mehrsprachig. War aber nicht wirklich störend und ich bin mir sicher, dass es sich beheben lässt. In der deutschen Version sind alle Texte in deutsch, aber die Sprachausgabe ist in Englisch.

3. Bei mir jedenfalls schon.

4. Als großer BG-Trilogie-Fanboy hat mich fast der Schlag getroffen, als ich zum ersten Mal NWN spielte. Die wahnsinnigen Entwickler haben einfach den meines Erachtens nach wichtigsten Teil von BG  rausgenommen: die Party! Man kann nur einen einzigen Begleiter dabei haben - und die sind auch alle nur ziemlich blass. Der Plot ist ziemlich banal und die restlichen Quests und NPCs bleiben größtenteils farb- und belanglos. Man möchte kaum glauben, dass da die gleichen Leute am Werk waren, wie bei BG.
Die beiden Add-Ons allerdings machen vieles besser und sind meiner Meinung nach durchaus spielenswert.

Aber dazu gibt´s auch eine Demo.


----------



## ziegenbock (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*



			
				APinkerton am 30.11.2008 22:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jungs und Mädels
> 
> Neverwinter Nights: Wollte wissen inwiefern es sich mit Baldurs Gate vergleichen lässt. BG fand ich klasse, absolte Sahne, inwiefern kann NWN da mithalten? Hab damals ein Ersatz für BG gesucht (habs durchgespielt    ) hab in Berichten allerdings gelesen, dass NWN dagegen nicht so der Hammer sein soll. Was meint ihr?
> 
> ...



NWN kann man so nicht richtig mit baldurs gate vergleichen. da würde ich eher zu icewind dale raten. das ist aber wesentlich kampflastiger, linearer un die story kommt bei weitem nicht an bg ran.


----------



## olstyle (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*



			
				APinkerton am 30.11.2008 22:43 schrieb:
			
		

> - Verstehe ich das richtig: Vampire: The Masquerade ist der erste Teil und Vampire: Bloodlines der zweite?


Wurde ja eigentlich scheon beantwortet. Der volle Titel lautet _Vampire: The Masquerade: Bloodlines_


> - Ist das Spiel mehrsprachig?


Es gibt deutsche Bildschirmtexte, aber nur eine(geniale und auf die Charakterwahl abgestimmte) englische Sprachausgabe.
Die inoffiziellen Patches erscheinen mittlerweile zweisprachig, es ist also kein Problem mehr die deutschen Texte zu behalten.


> - Läuft es auf Vista?


Wie es der Teufel so will hab ich es gestern wieder installiert:
Laufen tut es, allerdings findet der offizielle Patch das Installationsverzeichnis nicht so dass ich direkt von 1.0 auf 5.8(inoffizieller Patch) gepatcht habe.
Noch läuft alles sauber, aber wenn ich Pech habe lande ich noch im altbekannten Leopold-Plotstopper der eigentlich durch den offiziellen Patch behoben wurde


----------



## APinkerton (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*

Gut es ist also ein Spiel. Komisch, ich dachte immer es waren zwei verschiedene Titel...

Wichtig ist mir eigentlich, dass ich es auf englisch spielen kann.

Und von NWN werd ich die Finger lassen. War klar, wenn man etwas mit BG vergleicht, dass es nicht rankommt.

Vielen Dank.
AP


----------



## ziegenbock (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*

wegen Vampire: das gibt es 2 teile.

der erste heißt: Vampire - Die Maskerade Redemption http://www.amazon.de/ACTIVISION-Vam..._4?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1228210794&sr=1-4

der zweite: Vampire - The Masquerade Bloodlines http://www.amazon.de/Vampire-Masker..._1?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1228210794&sr=1-1


----------



## ziegenbock (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*



> Und von NWN werd ich die Finger lassen. War klar, wenn man etwas mit BG vergleicht, dass es nicht rankommt.



schau dir mal teil 2 an. der ist besser als der 1. außerdem ist man hier nicht alleine unterwegs. habe gestern das komplettpaket mit beiden addons für 50€ gesehen.


----------



## APinkerton (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*



			
				ziegenbock am 02.12.2008 10:42 schrieb:
			
		

> wegen Vampire: das gibt es 2 teile.
> 
> der erste heißt: Vampire - Die Maskerade Redemption http://www.amazon.de/ACTIVISION-Vam..._4?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1228210794&sr=1-4
> 
> der zweite: Vampire - The Masquerade Bloodlines http://www.amazon.de/Vampire-Masker..._1?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1228210794&sr=1-1



Gibts den ersten Teil auch in Englisch (oder meinen die, wenn da Deutsch steht nur die Texte)? Und ist der auch unter Vista lauffähig?

Ist der erste Teil denn auch so gut zu empfehlen wie der zweite?

AP


----------



## archwizard80 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*



			
				APinkerton am 02.12.2008 18:54 schrieb:
			
		

> ziegenbock am 02.12.2008 10:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also der erste Teil ist ebenfalls sehr gut, allerdings anders als der Zweite. Man steuert eine Party und es ist mehr mit Baldurs Gate oder ähnlichem zu vergleichen, wenn auch etwas linearer und weniger Nebenquests, ist aber schon ewig her, dass ich das gespielt habe. Die Charakterentwicklung war jedenfalls sehr gut. Ob das unter XP läuft kann ich leider nicht sagen.


----------



## APinkerton (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*

Nur nebenbei ich wollte wissen ob es unter Vista läuft   

Aber für alle, die es interessiert: Vampire: Redemption funktioniert leider nicht unter Vista   
Das installationsprogramm ist anscheinend nur für 32bit gedacht und daher mit meinem 64bit nicht kompatibel. So ist es uninstallierbar... Schade drum.

AP


----------



## olstyle (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*

Versuch mal ob du das ganze Zeug mit 7-Zip extrahieren kannst. Meistens reicht es alle Dateien und Ordner in einen Überordner zu extrahieren damit man spielen kann, eine echt Installation brauchen nur die wenigsten Spiele.


----------



## APinkerton (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*



			
				olstyle am 07.12.2008 12:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Versuch mal ob du das ganze Zeug mit 7-Zip extrahieren kannst. Meistens reicht es alle Dateien und Ordner in einen Überordner zu extrahieren damit man spielen kann, eine echt Installation brauchen nur die wenigsten Spiele.



Hallo nochmal,

nur nochmal als Referenzpunkt: V:TM Redemtion ist doch auf Vista lauffähig.
Keine Ahnung wieso, aber als ich die 32bit Setup.exe auf der CD 1 manuell gestartet habe verlief die Installation reibungslos, sowie das Spielen danach   

Dankesehr an alle

AP


----------



## rappit (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*

Hallo Leute!

Ich hab in den letzten 12-18 Monaten nichts mehr gespielt (früher aber sehr viel) und kenne die alten Bekannten wie NWN, Gothic 1&2, BG1&2, ICWD.

Oblivion und Gothic 3 hab ich ebenfalls gespielt.

Oblivion war grauenhaft - das die Gegner mitleveln ist ja so ein behämmertes System... und die CharEntwickler ist ja auch sehr unspektakulär - hier gefällt mir Gothic um Welten besser.

Jetzt such ich ein Gothic-ähnliches Rollespiel (ohne Party).
In den Sinn kammen mir:
- The Witcher (scheint mir wenig Rollenspiel Elemente zu haben)
- Fallout 3 (zu viel Action?)
- Two Worlds

Was könntet ihr mir da empfehlen?


lg rappit


----------



## nikiburstr8x (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*



			
				rappit am 09.12.2008 11:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Ich hab in den letzten 12-18 Monaten nichts mehr gespielt (früher aber sehr viel) und kenne die alten Bekannten wie NWN, Gothic 1&2, BG1&2, ICWD.
> 
> ...


Ganz klar Fallout 3. Am Anfang fühlt es sich an wie ein Shooter, wenn aber die ersten NPCs ihr "Maul aufreißen" merkt man schnell wie sehr sich bei diesem Rollenspiel Mühe in Bezug auf glaubwürdige und zum Teil abgedrehte Charaktere gegeben wurde  . Ob Nebenquests oder Hauptsstory-Line: durchweg gelungene Unterhaltung  . Einziges Manko ist diese besch.... Levelgrenze (20)  , weil man dadurch die Motivation verliert, sämtlich Areale zu erforschen  .


----------



## rappit (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 09.12.2008 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> rappit am 09.12.2008 11:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klingt interessant. Wie lange ist die Spielzeit durschnittlich? Wie schnell erreicht man diese Grenze?

lg


----------



## nikiburstr8x (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*



			
				rappit am 09.12.2008 12:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Klingt interessant. Wie lange ist die Spielzeit durschnittlich? Wie schnell erreicht man diese Grenze?
> 
> lg


Kommt darauf an wie du spielst. Einige schwören auf den XP-Reward Patch, welcher die Erfahrungspunkte durch Töten halbiert.
Die Spielzeit, wenn du nur der Haupt-Storyline folgst, beträgt vielleicht 20 Stunden. Mit allen Nebenquests ca. 100 Stunden oder mehr   .


----------



## APinkerton (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*

Ich kann dir The Witcher nur ans Herz legen.
Es bietet dir zwar nicht rollenspieltypisch die enorme Freiheit, die ja anscheinend so gefragt ist (im Gegenteil es schränkt dich einbisschen ein), trotzdem bietet es dir mehr als deine gesuchte Gothic-ähnliche Unterhaltung    .
Story ist von Anfang bis Ende interessant, Musik, Level, Quests und vorallem die Kämpfe sind sehr gut gelungen. 
Probiers aus, es ist immerhin einer der besten Spiele der letzten ein, zwei Jahre. (mMn)

AP


----------



## rappit (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 09.12.2008 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> rappit am 09.12.2008 12:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klingt super. Wirds durch den XP-Reward-Patch extrem schwer? Oder passen sich die Gegner deinem Level an (ich hoffe nicht - das war ja das KO-Urteil von oblivion - für mich).

lg


----------



## nikiburstr8x (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*



			
				rappit am 09.12.2008 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> nikiburstr8x am 09.12.2008 12:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du solltest schon darauf achten, welche Skills du dir aussuchst, da ein Charakter, der alles kann nicht möglich ist (der Levelgrenze sei dank  ).
Die Gegner leveln definitiv *nicht* mit. Ob es durch den Patch schwer wird kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich ihn nicht verwendete - beim nächstenmal durchzocken wird darauf aber nicht verzichtet  . Jedenfalls ist das Spiel für erfahrene Rollenspieler (ohne Patch) zu leicht.
Wenn du so früh wie möglich die Nebenquests angehst, hast du sowieso Vorteile, da viele Nebenquest "reich" belohnt werden (Statuswerte werden verbessert, Unique-Items etc.).


----------



## ziegenbock (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*



			
				rappit am 09.12.2008 11:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt such ich ein Gothic-ähnliches Rollespiel (ohne Party).
> In den Sinn kammen mir:
> - The Witcher (scheint mir wenig Rollenspiel Elemente zu haben)
> - Fallout 3 (zu viel Action?)
> - Two Worlds



ich würde dir zu the witcher raten. vor allem in der enhanced edition ist das spiel noch mal besser geworden.

fallout 3 scheint auch nicht schlecht zu sein, aber da habe ich bis jetzt zu wenig gespielt, um mehr darüber zu sagen.

zu two worlds: das ist ein actionrollenspiel mit mehr action als rollenspiel. das balance in dem spiel ist das schlimmste, was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe (und ich habe schon viele rollenspiele gezockt). am anfang verliert man fast jeden kampf, wenn mehr als 2 gegner kommen. und später ist man so stark, das man sich unbesiegbar fühlt (so wie bei gothic 3 am ende, wo man auch nicht mehr sterben konnte).


----------



## rappit (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*



			
				ziegenbock am 09.12.2008 19:18 schrieb:
			
		

> rappit am 09.12.2008 11:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



zu the witcher: was ist bei der enhanced version besser?

zu two worlds: wenns so is interessierts mich nicht. denn bei gothic3 wirds zum ende hin schon fad. gegen orks halt - weil 30 von denen auf einmal sind kein Problem - 4 eiswölfe aber schon


----------



## Anthile (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*



			
				rappit am 10.12.2008 08:28 schrieb:
			
		

> zu the witcher: was ist bei der enhanced version besser?



Amazon.de sagt:



> Die "Enhanced Edition"
> 
> * Zwei aufregende neue Abenteuer „Der Preis der Neutralität“ und „Side Effects“, die das Spielerlebnis noch spannender gestalten.
> * Umfangreiche technische Verbesserungen und Verbesserungen des Gameplays, sorgen für kürzere Ladezeiten, lebensechtere Animationen, ein aktualisiertes Inventarsystem und vieles mehr!
> ...


----------



## nikiburstr8x (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*

Vielleicht sei noch erwähnt, das The Witcher linearer ist als Fallout 3, wobei du in Fallout wirklich überall rumrennen kannst, fast von Anfang an. 
Könnte Gelegenheits-Rollenspieler, die sich öfters mal verlaufen, abschrecken  . 
Das Setting spielt auch ne Rolle: Düster sind beide, Fallout mit dem postapokalyptischem Setting und The Witcher etwas traditioneller (Fantasy).


----------



## rappit (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 10.12.2008 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sei noch erwähnt, das The Witcher linearer ist als Fallout 3, wobei du in Fallout wirklich überall rumrennen kannst, fast von Anfang an.
> Könnte Gelegenheits-Rollenspieler, die sich öfters mal verlaufen, abschrecken  .
> Das Setting spielt auch ne Rolle: Düster sind beide, Fallout mit dem postapokalyptischem Setting und The Witcher etwas traditioneller (Fantasy).



Super danke 
Ich spiel schon ewig Rollenspiele und mag die linearen Spiele eigentlich gar nicht - mal schauen. Werd mich mal Fallout3 holen  Grundsätzlich ist mir die Fantasy-Thematik (mit Schwert) lieber als das postapokalyptische. Aber ich muss Fallout3 jetzt unbedingt mal probieren.

Danke nochmal für die Empfehlungen.


lg


----------



## speciald (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*

also ich hab da mal ne frage!!

ich suche ein mittelalterliches spiel indem man eine einzelne Hauptperson spielt, man sein eigens reich aufbauen muss, ein heer zusammenstellen muss und auf Kriegspfad zu gehen um sein Reich zu vergrößeren, also nen mix ausRollenspiel, Strategie und Aufbauspiel!!

kennt irgendjemand  so eines??

hab scho im internet gesucht aba selber nichts gefunden!!

danke im vorhinein!!!


----------



## olstyle (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*

Mount & Blade geht afaik in die Richtung, allerdings hab ich es selbst nie gespielt und PCG fand es auch nicht besonders gut.


----------



## speciald (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*

naja ich habe das vorher bissl angezocktals demo version aba das hat mich ned vom hocker geschmissen!!
aber so ein spiel in der art suche ich nur haltbesser gemacht!!


----------



## DarkLordAlex (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*

Da ich nun endlich einen PC habe, auf dem auch aktuellere Spiele laufen sollten, bin ich auf der Suche nach einem gute, unterhaltsamen Rollenspiel. Hierbei habe ich natürlich bereits auf einige spezielle Spiele ein Auge geworfen, kann mich nun aber nicht entscheiden, welches sich wirklich lohnt. Daher würden mich eure Meinungen interessieren.

Bei den Spielen handelt es sich um _Age of Conan_, _Fallout 3_, _Sacred 2_ und The Witcher Enhanced Edition.

Welches der Spiele würdet ihr am ehesten empfehlen? Mir ist natürlich klar, dass es vom persönlichen Geschmack abhängt und vermutlich alle 4 Titel auf die eine oder andere Weise zu empfehlen ist, doch vielleicht können mich eure Meinungen/Kommentare bei meiner Kaufentscheidung unterstützen.


----------



## Spassbremse (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*



			
				DarkLordAlex am 16.01.2009 01:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich nun endlich einen PC habe, auf dem auch aktuellere Spiele laufen sollten, bin ich auf der Suche nach einem gute, unterhaltsamen Rollenspiel. Hierbei habe ich natürlich bereits auf einige spezielle Spiele ein Auge geworfen, kann mich nun aber nicht entscheiden, welches sich wirklich lohnt. Daher würden mich eure Meinungen interessieren.
> 
> Bei den Spielen handelt es sich um _Age of Conan_, _Fallout 3_, _Sacred 2_ und The Witcher Enhanced Edition.
> 
> Welches der Spiele würdet ihr am ehesten empfehlen? Mir ist natürlich klar, dass es vom persönlichen Geschmack abhängt und vermutlich alle 4 Titel auf die eine oder andere Weise zu empfehlen ist, doch vielleicht können mich eure Meinungen/Kommentare bei meiner Kaufentscheidung unterstützen.



Mit Deiner Auflistung hast Du jetzt vier Titel genannt, die spielerisch eigentlich nur sehr wenig miteinander gemein haben.

1. Age of Conan:

Ist ein sog. Massive-Multiplayer-Online-Roleplaying-Game,d.h., Du musst eine monatliche Gebühr bezahlen und bist häufig, im Gegensatz zu Singleplayerspielen, auf die Hilfe menschlicher Mitspieler angewiesen.

2. Fallout 3:

Kein klassisches Fantasy-Setting, F3 spielt in einer postnuklearen Welt. 
F3 ist ein sog. "Open World" RPG, der Spieler wird nur relativ wenig geführt und kann sehr viel auf eigene Faust entdecken.

3. Sacred 2:

Ein Action-RPG. Mit ganz klarer Gewichtung auf den zahllosen Kämpfen. Ich bezeichne dieses Subgenre für gewöhnlich liebevoll als "Kloppmist" (was nicht heißt, dass das nicht auch Spaß machen könnte)

4. The Witcher:

Für mich in Deiner Liste eigentlich das beste, weil authentischte Rollenspiel.
Sehr gute Story, die Spielwelt verändert sich, je nachdem, welche Entscheidungen Du als Spieler triffst, etc.
Zusammen mit dem sehr erwachsenen und ziemlich düsterem Setting imho ein Pflichtkauf für Rollenspielfans.


Grundsätzlich ist keines der genannten Spiele schlecht, bis auf Age of Conan, dazu kann ich nicht wirklich viel sagen, weil ich es selbst nie ausprobiert habe.
Ansonsten würde ich Dir aber auch noch empfehlen, einen Blick auf Drakensang (klassisches Fantasy-Singleplayer-RPG) und/oder Mass Effect (Sci-Fi-RPG mit fantastisch ausgearbeiteter Story) zu werfen.


----------



## bumi (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*



			
				megaschurke11 am 18.01.2009 02:21 schrieb:
			
		

> hi ich suche spiele wo man aus der ego perspektive spielt wie z.b. oblivion oder dark messiah of might and magic... wobei der messiah wesentlich besser war  gibt es neben den beiden noch andere halbwegs aktuelle spiele dieser art.



_kopiert aus einem anderen Thread_


----------



## Predator91 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*

Ich kann euch auf jeden Fall Oblivion und Fallout 3 raten. Die Grafik ist bei beiden Spielen recht gut und es gibt reichlich Mods, was die Langzeitmotivation steigen lässt. Ich habe bis vor ein paar Monaten noch Oblivion gezockt, spiele es zurzeit nur nicht mehr, weil ich mir Fallout 3 gekauft habe. Sind auf jeden Fall meine Lieblings Rollenspiele.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*



			
				DarkLordAlex am 16.01.2009 01:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich nun endlich einen PC habe, auf dem auch aktuellere Spiele laufen sollten, bin ich auf der Suche nach einem gute, unterhaltsamen Rollenspiel. Hierbei habe ich natürlich bereits auf einige spezielle Spiele ein Auge geworfen, kann mich nun aber nicht entscheiden, welches sich wirklich lohnt. Daher würden mich eure Meinungen interessieren.
> 
> Bei den Spielen handelt es sich um _Age of Conan_, _Fallout 3_, _Sacred 2_ und The Witcher Enhanced Edition.
> 
> Welches der Spiele würdet ihr am ehesten empfehlen? Mir ist natürlich klar, dass es vom persönlichen Geschmack abhängt und vermutlich alle 4 Titel auf die eine oder andere Weise zu empfehlen ist, doch vielleicht können mich eure Meinungen/Kommentare bei meiner Kaufentscheidung unterstützen.


Von der längsten Spielzeit her würde ich dir Fallout 3 empfehlen, sofern du viele Nebenquest absolvierst. Die Hauptstory hast du relativ zügig in ca. 20 Stunden durch. Wobei die Nebenquests spannend sind und dich prächtig unterhalten sollten. Das Setting ist natürlich Geschmackssache, wenn du keinen Bock auf Fantasy (high oder dark) hast,  wirf einen Blick auf F3.


----------



## fun290 (1. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*

hi,
wenn du gutes rollenspiel suchst kann ich dir oblivion empfehlen.
das game ist 1 a mit stern. gigantische spiel welt und 
hunderte charektere bei denen jeder einen anderen tagesablauf hat
z.b. manche sehen um 1 auf und manche um 2.
es ist dir überlassen ob du gilden beitreten  willst.
auch kannst du magier werden oder krieger usw. 
eben das volle progamm.
das spiel hat mehr als 150 spielstunden.  das game
ist der hammer  . sowas gibt es nur ein mal.  
die grafik ist auch ein hammer und der sound ebenfalls.
auch haben deine handlungen einfluss auf das gesammte spiel.
legst du z.b. einen mann um der sich später als priester erweist
hast dich danach die ganze stadt. dieses spiel ist der hammer verpass das nicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

mfg fun290


----------



## bschneider (20. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*

also da muss ich zu oblivion ehrlich gesagt wiedersprechen.
erstmal hasst dich die stadt überhaupt nich, nur die wachen, und die verfolgen dich egal ob du nen priester tötest oder nen normalen menschen. dann brauch man keine zeile voll mit ausrufezeichen, das macht den beitrag nich besser. oblivion ist mit sicherheit kein schlechtes spiel, aber fallout gefällt mir da eindeutig besser.
jetz hab ich aber auch ma ne frage:
ich hab die PCG 03/09 mit dem game the fall: last days of gaia. kennt jmd ein ähnliches spiel, denn es hat mich so beeindruckt dass ich es fast am stück durchgezockt habe  
ja also der handlungsort spielt für mich nich so eine rolle gegenwart, zukunft oder vergangenheit allet schick.
hoffe auf antworten


----------



## Solon25 (20. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*



			
				bschneider am 20.03.2009 18:19 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab die PCG 03/09 mit dem game the fall: last days of gaia. kennt jmd ein ähnliches spiel, denn es hat mich so beeindruckt dass ich es fast am stück durchgezockt habe
> ja also der handlungsort spielt für mich nich so eine rolle gegenwart, zukunft oder vergangenheit allet schick.
> hoffe auf antworten


Soldiers of Anarchy ist quasi der Vorgänger von The Fall. Ist zwar mehr Echtzeit-Taktik, bietet aber auch RPG Elemente und dieses Endzeit Szenario


----------



## bschneider (20. März 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*

werde ich mir mal ansehn danke für die schnelle antwort


----------



## luuka25 (12. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*

Soldiers of Anarchy ein tolles Spiel,.. Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen!


----------



## norbu (18. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*



			
				luuka25 am 12.04.2009 14:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Soldiers of Anarchy ein tolles Spiel,.. Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen!



denoch finde ich, dass es nicht ein "echtes Rollenspiel ist"... 

Was für mich ein echtes Rollenspiel haben sollte:

-Eigenes aussehen verändern..
->auswahl zwischen Mann oder Frau (gleichberechtigung^^)
-> Skin,Kopf,Körper u.s.w  Kleider 
-> man kann überall hin, heisst: frei begebare Welt (und nicht zu klein)
-> böse oder gut -> wie Fable 2 oder noch besser Mass Effect
-> gross Waffenanzahl, objekte, tools...

u.s.w

naja... das finde ich, sollte in einem guten Rollenspiel dabei sein... 

-> für mich die besten Rollenspiele: 
Fable 1(+addon)+2
Mass Effect
Der Pate 2
Gothic 1-2-3 (+addon)

mfg Ez


----------



## Memphis11 (18. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*

Der Pate 2


----------



## norbu (18. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*



			
				Memphis11 am 18.04.2009 14:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Pate 2



für mich ist das ja auch n'art rollenspiel^^


----------



## Solon25 (18. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*



			
				norbu am 18.04.2009 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Memphis11 am 18.04.2009 14:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kann man da wie in Soldiers of Anarchy denn auch die Attribute der Gruppenmitglieder steigern oder Männlein und Weiblein auswählen? Wenn nicht, ist SoA mehr RPG als der Pate 

Hab das nur wegen dem Setting vorgeschlagen, ist vom selben Entwickler.


----------



## marwin756 (18. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*



			
				norbu am 18.04.2009 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> -> für mich die besten Rollenspiele:
> Fable 1(+addon)+2
> Mass Effect
> Der Pate 2
> Gothic 1-2-3 (+addon)


*kopfschüttel*
Da fehlt eins, was alle von dir genannten Merkmale (perfekt ) vereint : KOTOR


----------



## bschneider (18. April 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*



			
				marwin756 am 18.04.2009 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> norbu am 18.04.2009 14:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JAAAA KOTOR


----------



## sondern (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*

Hallo zusammen.

Kennt ihr gute Rollenspiele, die man zu zweit über´s Internet oder im LAN spielen kann (keine MMO!) - egal ob aktuelle oder ältere Titel?

Danke schonmal für eure Tips! 
Sondern


----------



## nikiburstr8x (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*



			
				sondern am 25.05.2009 21:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Kennt ihr gute Rollenspiele, die man zu zweit über´s Internet oder im LAN spielen kann (keine MMO!) - egal ob aktuelle oder ältere Titel?
> 
> ...


Per LAN kannst du die alten DnD-Spiele zocken. Als da wären:

Icewind Dale 1 / 2
Baldur's Gate 1 / 2

Man kann mit 2 bis 6 Spieler die Einzelspielerkampagne zocken.


----------



## Wildchild666 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 26.05.2009 09:11 schrieb:
			
		

> sondern am 25.05.2009 21:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aber wenn dann mit dem hardcore-regelwerk


----------



## nikiburstr8x (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*



			
				Wildchild666 am 26.05.2009 10:33 schrieb:
			
		

> aber wenn dann mit dem hardcore-regelwerk


Ich habe nie via Netzwerk diese Spiele gezockt.  

Zeit zum Nachholen dürfte sich auch kaum finden, genauso wenig wie Leute, die darauf noch Bock hätten. Da kenn ich nämlich nur einen.


----------



## Solon25 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*



			
				sondern am 25.05.2009 21:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Kennt ihr gute Rollenspiele, die man zu zweit über´s Internet oder im LAN spielen kann (keine MMO!) - egal ob aktuelle oder ältere Titel?
> 
> ...


Dungeon Siege + Add On Legends of Aranna (geht aber nur noch über LAN, Server sind abgeschaltet)

Hab es damals selber online mit einem Kumpel gespielt, war sehr spaßig.


----------



## ScorpiaPheonix (8. August 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*

Ich persönlich kann dier nur zu Sacred raten Hammergame!!!!!!


----------



## Shii (1. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*

Hi

Ich bin gerade auf diesen thread gestoßen, und da ich mir ien neues Rollenspiel kaufen will, bietet es sich ja an,  von euch ein paar spiele empfehlen zu lassen.

Ich suche ein Rollenspiel, das in mittelalterlichem Stil gehalten sein sollte, also keine Schießwaffen außer halt Magie oder Bogen usw..

Was ich bis jetzt schon gespielt habe ist:

-Diablo2 (richtig gut, nur halt veraltet)
-sacred2 (gutes Spiel, cd ist aber kaputt und neu kaufen will ich es nicht)
-Guildwars
-gothic 

Ich weiß des sind jetzt fasst alles mmorpgs, das neue spiel kann auch ein online rollenspiel sein, muss es aber nicht.

Ich habe mir schon überlegt viellecht die 2 wochen gratis WoW zu laden, um das mal anzu testen.

Und was ich gerade auch gesehen hab, war overlord 2, ich habe ein trailer gesehen und es hat mich eigetnlich ziemlich angetan, was könnt ihr zu diesem Spiel sagen?

Gruß
Shii


----------



## nikiburstr8x (1. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*



Shii schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich bin gerade auf diesen thread gestoßen, und da ich mir ien neues Rollenspiel kaufen will, bietet es sich ja an,  von euch ein paar spiele empfehlen zu lassen.
> 
> ...


   Wenn du den Thread aufmerksam gelesen hättest, wäre dir vermutlich *The Witcher* aufgefallen, welches grob deinen Kriterien entspricht: mittelalterlichesm magisches Setting.


----------



## Shii (1. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*

ahh man des wollte ich noch dazu schreiben, witcher geht nicht weil ich  erst 16 bin, und keine Spiele ab 18 kaufen/ spielen darf


----------



## nikiburstr8x (1. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*



Shii schrieb:


> ahh man des wollte ich noch dazu schreiben, witcher geht nicht weil ich  erst 16 bin, und keine Spiele ab 18 kaufen/ spielen darf


   Dann wäre  womöglich Drakensang etwas für dich - ist ab 12.

Schau dir mal ein paar Gameplay-Videos an.

*klick*


----------



## Shii (1. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*

hmm reitzt mich jetzt irgendwie nicht so, da reitzt mich overlord 2 mehr.

kann mir jemand zu dem mehr sagen, lohnt es sich?


----------



## herzblume (2. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*

Eine ganz gute *Bestseller-Liste* zum Thema *Rollenspiele* mit vielen *Unterkategorien* und *Kundenrezensionen* findet man doch bei *amazon*:

_[Link entfernt]_

 

_Spassbremse: URL-Abkürzungen sind in diesem Forum unerwünscht. Wir haben hier keine Platzbeschränkungen, also dürfen URLs ruhig vollständig sein. _


----------



## golani79 (2. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*



Shii schrieb:


> hmm reitzt mich jetzt irgendwie nicht so, da reitzt mich overlord 2 mehr.
> 
> kann mir jemand zu dem mehr sagen, lohnt es sich?


Wenn du ein Rollenspiel suchst, bist du bei Overlord 2 meines Erachtens aber falsch - würde das eher als Action-Adventure bezeichnen.

Wenn dir Gothic gefallen hat, dann solltest du auf alle Fälle den 2. Teil (eventuell mit Add-On / da zieht halt der Schwierigkeitsgrad ziemlich an) auch spielen. Der ist genial!


----------



## Bangheader (6. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*

Mein Lieblingsrollenspiel ist Titan Quest, welches man auch super über Lan spielen kann.
Es ist vorallem für Spieler interrssant, die an einem Charakter lange werkeln, bis alles perfekt ist.
Außerdem weckt es eine große Sammelwut, da es tausende verschiedene Waffen und Rüstungen gibt.

Ich habe es jetzt meher als 350 Sunden gespielt und zock es immer noch weil es einfach geil ist!  
Aber könnt ihr mir bitte ein anderes Spiel dergleichen empfehlen?
Diablo 2 ist bestimmt gut, auch wenn es so schlechte Grafik hat. Sacred 1 und 2 gefallen mir nicht so.
Ich hab gehört dass Silverfall auch gut ist, hat es vielleicht jemand von euch schonmal gespielt?


----------



## bschneider (26. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*

ich fands nich allzu gut, habe allerdings nur die psp version gespielt 
 aso und ähnliche spiele würden mir bis auf die von dir genannten leider nich mehr einfallen


----------



## ziegenbock (26. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*



Bangheader schrieb:


> Mein Lieblingsrollenspiel ist Titan Quest, welches man auch super über Lan spielen kann.
> Es ist vorallem für Spieler interrssant, die an einem Charakter lange werkeln, bis alles perfekt ist.
> Außerdem weckt es eine große Sammelwut, da es tausende verschiedene Waffen und Rüstungen gibt.
> 
> ...


 mein lieblingsactionrollenspiel ist auch titan quest. komme von den stunden her auch schon auf über 300. das einzige spiel, was auch so ist und mir noch richtig spaß gemacht hat, ist dungeon siege 2. allerdings ist das spieltempo etwas langsamer und man hat je nach schwierigkeitsgrad eine 4 bis 6köpfige party. man kann zwar auch alleine spielen, aber nur wenn man sehr frustresistent ist.


----------



## Noranti (27. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*

Ich finde Empire of Sports ganz gut, eine Mischung aus MMORP und Sportsgame (PvP). Ist gut für Leute die nicht zu lange an ihrem Cahr bastln müssen wollen, bevors Gameplay Spass macht..


----------



## Streetrazor (30. September 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*

servus hätt mal ne Frage suche schon seit Monaten nach einen Guten Rollenspiel (sollte im Styl von The Witcher sein),dank einer Vorschau habe ich Venetica entdeckt( Weils schön Düster aussah so wie The Witcher).So jetzt kommt meine Frage kann man Venetica weiter empfehlen oder soll ich weiter nach ein nen schöneren Rollenspiel suchen.


----------



## bschneider (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*

hmm ich bin mir da unsicher, ob venetica empfehlenswert ist, doch anfang november kommt dragon age: origins(von mir schon bei amazon vorbstellt ) was mit sicherheit für viel unterhaltung sorgen wird, is ja schließlich von bioware.


----------



## APinkerton (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*

Kann mir jemand sagen, wieso Mass Effect immernoch so scheiß teuer ist`? Oder besser kann mir jemand sagen wo ich es billiger herkriege (in EV). Danke.

 AP


----------



## MikeToreno (16. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Dragon Age- Empfehlung?*

hi,

 bin am überlegen ob ich mir dragon age origins holen soll aber eben nicht ganz sicher. hab bis jetz eher wenige rollenspiele gespielt: TESIV: oblivion, mass effect und fallout3. naja und vor ewigkeiten dungeon siege aber das dürfte irrelevant sein. 

 naja zum thema dragon age soll ja ein rundum geiles spiel sein, gerade was story, setting & action betrifft. gerade das würde mich daran auch reizen. 
 was mich allerdings abschreckt sind die angeblich langweilige /sterile levelgestaltung, die sehr schwierigen (?)  kämpfe sowie dass es ein party- rpg ist und ich nicht allzu scharf drauf bin, für jedes einzelne mitglied in langwieriger kleinarbeit erfahrungspunkte zu verteilen und mich um die feinentwicklung jedes charakters genauestens zu kümmern...

 wäre eben schade um die kohle wenn das game letztendlich keinen spaß macht. vllt könnt ihr mir mal eure meinung sagen^^

 mfg
 mt


----------



## Herbboy (16. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Dragon Age- Empfehlung?*



MikeToreno schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> bin am überlegen ob ich mir dragon age origins holen soll aber eben nicht ganz sicher. hab bis jetz eher wenige rollenspiele gespielt: TESIV: oblivion, mass effect und fallout3. naja und vor ewigkeiten dungeon siege aber das dürfte irrelevant sein.
> 
> ...


 so viel arbeit ist das nicht, und es ist auch im vergleich zu manch anderem spiel stark "entschärft", was die feinheiten der skills angeht. bei neverwinternights 2 zB hab es massig einzeltalente, die wiederum weitere punkte des charakter beinflussten, wodurch dann auch wieder andere talente entweder verfügbar oder gesperrt waren - alles sehr verschachtelt. bei DA ist es simpler, aber immer noch recht umfangreich. sicher haben die skills usw. mehr auswirkungen als bei einem "actionrollenspiel", wo man einfach nur mehr kraft skillt und es oft egal ist, ob man jetzt nen sehr guten bogenschützenskill hat, um gut mit dem bogen zu schiessen. man kann sich aber einfach besser schwerpunktmäßig skillen und wenn man WILL gut spezialisieren, aber viel falsch machen kann man nicht. 

 der wichtigste unterschied ist halt, dass man jederzeit das spiel pausieren kann (und das idR auch tun sollte), um den leuten aus der party nen sinnvollen befehl zu geben.

 und bei den leveln: es ist halt nicht wie ein shooter aufgebaut, sondern klassisch aus einer ansicht "seitlich oben", wie zB bei diablo. daher ist das design vlt. nicht so aufregend wie bei bei oblivion, wo ja sehr viel wert auf die optik gelegt wurde (und dafür der rollenspielpart für rollenspielfans zu kurz kam  )


----------



## MikeToreno (17. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Dragon Age- Empfehlung?*

danke für die infos, das hört sich doch schon mal gut an... werds mir wohl in nächster zeit mal holen ^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Dragon Age- Empfehlung?*

Dragon Age ist auch so gemacht, dass es eigentlich wirklich jeder spielen kann. Es gibt da verschiedene Schwierigkeitsgrade und so ist da sowohl was für Anfänger als auch für erfahrene Rollenspieler dabei.

  Im einfachsten Schwierigkeitsgrad brauchst Du z.B. das Spiel kaum bis gar nicht zu pausieren. Wenn Du dann noch einen Heiler dabei hast, kannst du dich fast ganz im Kampf auf deinen "Hauptchar" konzentrieren.

  In den höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden dagegen ist pausieren Pflicht, sonst zerlegen Dich die Gegner ziemlich schnell. Aber das macht das Spiel auch sehr taktisch und man muss gut überlegen, welchen Schritt man als nächstes tut.

  Wie man sieht, ist da also eigentlich für jeden was dabei und auch Anfänger sollten vor dem Spiel nicht zurückschrecken. Für mich ist es eines der besten Spiele der letzten Jahre und ich bin sehr begeistert.


----------



## MikeToreno (17. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Dragon Age- Empfehlung?*

alles klar damit wäre das dann wohl entschieden


----------



## nikiburstr8x (17. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Dragon Age- Empfehlung?*



MikeToreno schrieb:


> und mich um die feinentwicklung jedes charakters genauestens zu kümmern...


 Das dürfte aber etwas Arbeit erfordern, ziemlich viel sogar, denn es gibt jede Menge Charaktere, denen man ihre persönlichen Geschichten entlocken kann, die ja erstmal vorgetragen werden müssen --> dauert ne Weile  
 Zudem sollte man sich gegenüber dem Gruppenmitgliedern möglichst clever verhalten, um in der Gunst / Vertrauen zu steigen, was wiederum Boni, Romanzen und Quests freischaltet. Da man aber häufiger falsche Antworten wählt und die auch manchmal heftige Konsequenzen haben, greift man mitunter auf die Quickload-Funktion zurück, ich zumindest ^^.

 Also eine komplexe Feinentwicklumng der Charaktere ist schon vorhanden, die muss man natürlich nicht durchziehen, aber ohne diese geht doch eine gehörige Portion Atmosphäre flöten.


----------



## MikeToreno (17. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Dragon Age- Empfehlung?*

_ die_ art von feinentwicklung finde ich auch cool, also  wenn es z.b. um  die persönliche geschichte der charaktere geht oder um die beziehungen zu den partymitgliedern. hatte nur befürchtet man muss bei jedem levelaufstieg ewig darüber grübeln ob man jetzt 2 ep z.b.entweder für manaregenerations-,  schadensresistenz-, beschwörungs- oder heilungszauber- skills einsetzt- ka nur mal so als beispiel
 und dass man, wenn man sich da irgendwie vertut oder das eben nicht optimal macht die gruppe vergessen kann. aber dem scheint ja nicht so zu sein.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (18. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Dragon Age- Empfehlung?*



MikeToreno schrieb:


> hatte nur befürchtet man muss bei jedem levelaufstieg ewig darüber grübeln ob man jetzt 2 ep z.b.entweder für manaregenerations-,  schadensresistenz-, beschwörungs- oder heilungszauber- skills einsetzt- ka nur mal so als beispiel
> und dass man, wenn man sich da irgendwie vertut oder das eben nicht optimal macht die gruppe vergessen kann. aber dem scheint ja nicht so zu sein.


 Ein gewisses Maß an Planung ist schon nötig, um keine Fähigkeits- und Talent-Punkte zu verschwenden. Der komplette normale Talentbaum ist aber einsehbar. 
  Ich zocke auf schwer, also versuche ich da so wenig wie möglich Fehler zu machen, aber verskillen kann man sich eigentlich nicht.


----------



## MikeToreno (18. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Dragon Age- Empfehlung?*

ok... läuft^^


----------



## Beryo402 (20. November 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Dragon Age- Empfehlung?*

Also ich will mir jetzt demnächst auch Dragon Ago: Origion kaufen...

 was könnt ihr denn vom game-play her empfehlen ... Ps3 oder Pc???

 Mfg Beryo402


----------



## Vethalon (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Dragon Age- Empfehlung?*

Also bei Rollenspielen im Stile von DA: Origins würde ich immer den PC empfehlen. Ich mag ja ein wenig altmodisch sein, meiner Meinung nach kann man Aktion und Japano-RPGs wunderbar mit Gamepad spielen, aber RPGs und Strategie-Spiele sind auf der Tastatur einfach besser aufgehoben...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 Tritt ein in die Anderwelt!


----------



## APinkerton (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Neverwinter Nights- Empfehlung?*

Hi

 könnt ihr zu Neverwinter Nights 1 und/oder 2 ein paar Fragen beantworten? 
 Sollte ich es gleich mit den ganzen Addons spielen oder lieber eins nach dem anderen installieren und spielen?

 Wie ist der Vergleich Teil 1 zu Teil 2?

 Das wars schon.
 Dankeschön.
 AP


----------



## Kloetenkotze (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiele zum Budget-Preis*

Hallo,

 da ich im Februar seit langem mal wieder etwas mehr Freitzeit haben werde, wollte ich mir eins der vielen Rollenspiele, die mich in den letzten Jahren interessiert haben, für die ich aber Job/Studium-mäßig keine Zeit hatte zu Gemüte führen.

 Es sind mittlerweile einige Titel, die mich wirklich ansprechen für teilweise unter 10 € zu haben, ich werde aber trotzdem nur die Zeit für eins von diesen Spielen finden.

 Die Frage ist jetzt natürlich: welches?

 Die letzten Rollenspiele die ich intensiv gespielt habe waren TES3 : Morrowind und Gothic 1&2.
 Haben mir beide sehr gefallen, wobei ich diesmal eher in Richtung Gothic gehen würde (wegen dichterer Story und insgesamt doch weniger Zeitaufwand). Oblivion und Fallout 3 hab ich mir mal angeschaut, sind aber beide nicht so mein Fall (Fallout 2 habe ich aber geliebt).

 Wichtig ist vielleicht noch zu sagen, dass ich kein Grafik-Fetischist bin, was die Leistungsfähigkeit der Engine angeht. Mir würde auch ein Spiel im Gewand eines Gothic 2 genügen, solange die Entwickler das, was sie zur Verfügung hatten auch ausgeschöpft haben, um eine stimmige, atmosphärische Welt zu schaffen (Leveldesign, Detailverliebtheit usw.).

 Zur Auswahl steht für mich momentan folgendes:

*DSA: Drakensang, ca. 10€ *

 hab die Demo angespielt, gefällt mir atmosphärisch gut. Ich meine aber gelesen zu haben, dass es ziemlich linear zu gehen soll, d. h. man kann z. B. nicht in zuvor besuche Gebiete zurückkehren etc. Stimmt das?
 Die Steuerung hat mich an KotoR errinert (wenn auch etwas holpriger). Und was hat es mit der Goldversion auf sich, lohnt sich der wahrscheinlich mehr als doppelt so hohe Preis?

*Gothic 3, 10€*

 Habe 1&2 incl Addon mehrmals durchgespielt, Nr 3 nur mal bei einem Freund gesehen, der mir erstens erzählt hat dass es ziemlich verbuggt sei (anscheinend mittlerweile durch diverse Community-Patches behoben), außerdem hat mich abgeschreckt, dass es zu groß sein soll und sich irgendwann in sich wiederholenden Aufgaben verläuft.

*Two Worlds, für 9 € gesehen*

 Kenne ich nur von einigen Screenshots und ich glaube darüber gelesen zu haben, dass die Welt zwar weitläufig und schön, jedoch recht unbelebt ist. Stimmt das?
*
 The Witcher, ca. 10 €*

 Die Screenshots sagen mir zu, aber ich habe die Befürchtung das Gameplay könnte etwas zu actionlastig sein. Ist diese Angst gerechtfertigt. Außerdem gibt es noch die deutlich teurere Extended Version. Was genau ist der Unterschied. Würded ihr sagen "wenn schon denn schon", oder tuts auch die für 10€?

*Spellforce 1/2 + diverse Addons, je nachdem zwischen 7 und 20 €*

 Scheint mir eine Art HoMM in Echtzeit zu sein, wobei ich wenn überhaupt zum zweiten Teil tendieren würde, nicht wegen der Grafik an sich, sondern weil mir allein den Screenshots nach zu urteilen, die Welt im ersten etwas zu leer erscheint. Kahle Berge ohne Bäume oder sonstigen Details sind für mich ein Atmosphärenkiller.

 Also, ich hoffe auf eure Empfehlungen (ruhig auch Spiele, die ich nicht aufgelistet habe)!

 Vielen Dank


----------



## MikeToreno (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthema] kurze Frage zu Dark Messiah of Might and Magic*

Hi,

 will mir bald mal Dark Messiah of Might and Magic holen, *Frage**:* wenn ich mir über Amazon die UK- Version bestelle (weil uncut), lässt sich diese dann über meinen deutschen Account spielen oder geht die Aktivierung nicht? Hab zu dem Thema zwar gesucht aber oft widersprüchliche Aussaagen gelesen, bin mir also nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiele zum Budget-Preis*



Kloetenkotze schrieb:


> *
> The Witcher, ca. 10 €*
> 
> Die Screenshots sagen mir zu, aber ich habe die Befürchtung das Gameplay könnte etwas zu actionlastig sein. *Ist diese Angst gerechtfertigt*?


 Ja, definitiv.
 Wenn du aber gewillt bist Kompromisse eingzugehen, kannst du mit The Witcher auch deinen Spass haben:
 Das Gameplay mag actionlastig sein und zuweilen in einer doofen Klickorgie ausarten, jedoch handelt es sich bei dem Spiel um eine tolle Buchvorlage, die dich tief in eine düstere und atmosphärische, erwachsene Welt eintauchen lässt. 
 Du erwähntest ja, dass du Gothic 1 / 2 als letztes spieltest, da bist du beim Witcher eigentlich gut aufgehoben, denn die Welt ist rau, es wird geflucht usw.
 Dank der Buchvorlage spendierte man dem Spiel auch jede Menge Hintergrundinfos in Form von Journal-Einträgen, den Kodexeinträgen aus Dragon Age nicht unähnlich, was mir persönlich sehr gut gefiel - man merkt halt, was da doch für ein großes Universum dahintersteckt.


----------



## Blacksystem1 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*

1.Oblivion
  2.Fallout 3
  3.Dragon Age Origins 
  4.Risen 
  5.Mass efect 1 oder 2 


  Allso ich find das beste Rollenspiel ist The Elder Scrolls: Oblivion. Kannst hir mal nachlesen ^^ 
www.oblivioninfo.de/


----------



## Hunty (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*

*DSA: Drakensang

*Sehr schön und stimmig, aber es ist
wirklich etwas zu linear für meinen Geschmack, aber es lihnt sich. Die
Goldversion muss man sich nicht holen, ist nicht wirklich sehr viel
mehr dran als bei der 10€-Variante, um 20€ mehr zu rechtfertigen.

*Gothic 3

*Finger weg, einfach nur Horror zu spielen. Da haben sich die Entwickler es sehr mit den Kunden verscherzt.

*Two Worlds*

Kann man sich kaufen, die Welt ist etwas leblos und vorhersehbar was kommt in der Welt, aber für Zwischendurch sehr nett.

*The Witcher
*
 Kann ich nichts zu sagen, nie gespielt oder angetestet.

*Spellforce 1/2

*Etwas veraltet, aber wenn man bei der Grafik die Abstriche wegnimmt, sind beide Teile sehr gut gelungen, die Geschichte ist durchdacht. Man kann seinen Charackter in alle Richtungen entwickeln und es macht immer mir immer wieder mal Spaß zu spielen.
*
Elder Scrolls: Oblivion*

Grafisch immer noch sehr schön, man kann viel erleben und alles mögliche versuchen, einzige wirklich Manko meiner Meinung nach sind die dauernden Kämpfe in den Höhlen und unterirdischen Burgruinen, das ist aber wirklich das einzige was mich schwer genervt hat, ansonsten sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## Gloobie (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Multiplayer-Action-Adventure gesucht*

Hallo zusammen^^


  Ich wollt mal nachfragen, ob hier jemand ein Spiel kennt, das so
  ähnlich wie möglich wie Kingdom Hearts von der Playstation 2 ist, nur
  im Koopmodus durchspielbar ist und möglichst für PC gibt (Alternativ
  ginge auch PS1 oder N64, nur keine neuere Konsole als die beiden). Es
  müssen auch nicht unbedingt alle Elemente von Kingdom Hearts vorhanden
  sein, nur vom Aufbau und vom Gameplay sollte es so identisch wie
  möglich sein.

  Für alle die Kingdom Hearts nicht kennen: Es hat große Ähnlichkeit mit
  "World of Warcraft", allerdings ist es nicht onlinefähig, nicht soooo
  komplex, mehr bzw. leichtere Heerscharen, die´s zu bekämpfen gilt und
  man hat nicht eine Welt, die man erkunden kann, sondern man hat nur
  einen Weg um das Spiel durchzuspielen. Wenn ich so darüber nachdenke
  fällt mir z.B. noch Serious Sam 2 ein, was auch paar Elemente hat wie
  den hervorragenden Koop-Modus, was mir am wichtigsten ist bei dem, was
  ich suche, und nur einen Weg ums durchzubekommen sowie die Massen an
  Gegnern. Aber da ballert man sich ja nur durchs Spiel, was nicht so
  mein Fall ist. Vielleicht kennt auch jemand noch das Spiel auf der PS1
  "Star Wars - Jedi Power Battles", was auch immer ein ganz netter Titel
  war, aber da hat immer bisschen die Kamera gestört und gehört ja
  mittlerweile auch eher zum alten Eisen.


  Hoffe mir kann da jemand einen guten Tipp geben

  Danke schonmal im vorraus!



  LG,
  Gloobie


----------



## nikiburstr8x (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Multiplayer-Action-Adventure gesucht*



Gloobie schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen^^
> 
> 
> Ich wollt mal nachfragen, ob hier jemand ein Spiel kennt, das so
> ...


 Nee, sowas gibt es für PC nicht ^^.
 Kingdom Hearts geht ja mehr in Richtung Jump 'n Run mit Rollenspiel-Elementen, so würde ich zumindest meine Erfahrungen zu besagtem Titel ausdrücken.

 Was diesem Titel wohl am ähnlichsten kommt wäre Psychonauts, hat nur sehr viel weniger Rollenspiel-Elemente als KH und hat keine FF oder Disney-Charaktere ^^.


----------



## Gloobie (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Multiplayer-Action-Adventure gesucht*



nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> Nee, sowas gibt es für PC nicht ^^.
> Kingdom Hearts geht ja mehr in Richtung Jump 'n Run mit Rollenspiel-Elementen, so würde ich zumindest meine Erfahrungen zu besagtem Titel ausdrücken.
> 
> Was diesem Titel wohl am ähnlichsten kommt wäre Psychonauts  , hat nur sehr viel weniger Rollenspiel-Elemente als KH und hat keine FF oder Disney-Charaktere ^^.


   Danke für den Tipp mit Psychonauts^^ Aber kennt vielleicht jemand ein Third-Person Hack & Slay, was nich so aus der Richtung Sacred oder Titan Quest oder Diablo kommt sondern mehr in die Richtung des Gameplays von Kingdom Hearts (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n925iXzCki4) geht und einen Multiplayer hat? Sowas wie Herr der Ringe: Die zwei Türme von der PS2, nur halt fürn PC und trotzdem mit Koop-Modus?

 Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## masteroff5 (6. April 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*

Hallo ich wollte fragen was für gute rollenspiele ihr mir empfählen könntet... aber bitte nicht diese taktischen rollenspiele wie dragon age orogins oder drakensang am fluss der zeit wo man mehrere charaktere steuert...kan des echt nicht mehr haben. ich will solche rollenspiele wie gothic 1+2 und risen ind 3rd perspektive ohne taktischen pauseknopf oder so. es soll auch nicht so sein wie the witcher( is mir zu viel adventure).
kan ruhig bisschen älter sein z.b wie oblivion 4 des fand cih gar nicht so schlecht.
hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## nikiburstr8x (7. April 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*

*Mass Effect 1 und 2* wäre dann was für dich, sofern du auf ausufernde Dialoge und jede Menge Action stehst, denn ME spielt sich wie ein 3rd-Person-Shooter mit RPG-Elementen.  

Du bist zwar nicht allein unterwegs, denn dein Team besteht immer aus 3 Leuten, aber taktischen Anspruch lässt diese Trilogie gehörig vermissen. Feuer frei!


----------



## masteroff5 (7. April 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*

danke für die antwort! hätte dazu sagen sollen das ich ME 1 und 2 schon gespielt habe^^
war mein fehler! Mir wäre auch lieber wen es mit schwerten und bögen ist also im mittelalter oder so^^


----------



## nikiburstr8x (9. April 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*



masteroff5 schrieb:


> danke für die antwort! hätte dazu sagen sollen das ich ME 1 und 2 schon gespielt habe^^
> war mein fehler! Mir wäre auch lieber wen es mit schwerten und bögen ist also im mittelalter oder so^^


*Jade Empire* fällt mir da ein. Spielt im mittelalterlichen China, zudem sind eine Menge Steampunk und Fantasy-Elemente eingebaut, eine also recht ungewöhnliche Mischung. Mir hat es gerade wegen diesem speziellen Setting noch ein kleinwenig mehr Spass gemacht - mal was anderes ^^.

Das Gameplay könnte einem Beat 'em Up entsprungen sein, du lernst Combo-Nahkampf-Attacken zum Beispiel.
Für ein Bioware-Spiel ist JE natürlich  ziemlich dialoglastig. Die Action kommt trotzdem nicht zu kurz.


----------



## masteroff5 (9. April 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*

danke ich werds mal ausprobieren^^


----------



## Eleganthy (22. April 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*

*1.Die Gothic Reihe* 
 *2.Fable 
 3. Fallout 3....

das sind meiner meinung nach die games in die man sich am besten hineinversetzen kann und die von atmosphäre und spielspaß kaum zu überbieten sind , auch nach mehrmaligem spielen

greetz*


----------



## thebastiman (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*

ich wollt fragen ob es so ein ähnliches rollenspiel gibt wie WOW, (von steurunng und so) wo mann monatlich nichts zahlen muss? muss nicht unbedinght online sein 
LG thebastiman


----------



## xDevilMinDx (8. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*



nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> > Hallo Leute!
> >
> > Ich hab in den letzten 12-18 Monaten nichts mehr gespielt (früher aber sehr viel) und kenne die alten Bekannten wie NWN, Gothic 1&2, BG1&2, ICWD.
> >
> > ...


Also Two Worlds ist schon ziemlich gut, bald kommt ja sogar der zweite raus *freu* , aber zu Oblivion wieso findest du es schlecht das die Gegner mitleveln? Das ist doch gerade das gute, dein Held wird nie so Übermächtig wie in manch anderen RPG's !


----------



## nikiburstr8x (9. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*



xDevilMinDx schrieb:


> [...] aber zu Oblivion wieso findest du es schlecht das die Gegner mitleveln? Das ist doch gerade das gute, dein Held wird nie so Übermächtig wie in manch anderen RPG's !


Die Herausforderung sinkt einfach. Es gibt RPGs, wo du schon recht früh enorm starken Gegnern über den Weg läufst und diese nur mit einer bestimmten Taktik auf deinem geringen Spieler-Level besiegen kannst. Wenn du es wagst, diese übermächtigen Gegner zu besiegen, winken höhere Belohnungen, als wenn du dich mit den normalen Monstern abgibst. Sowas ist aber bei dem Obilivion-Modell nicht möglich: Du bewegst dich in eine Art Blase, die um dich herum die starken Monster aussiebt und nur die Monster reinlässt, die deinem ungefähren Level entsprechen - langweilig.


----------



## Farragut (9. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*



xDevilMinDx schrieb:


> nikiburstr8x schrieb:
> 
> 
> > > Hallo Leute!
> ...


ich versteh nicht wie man rollenspiele spielen kann ohne jemals eine art "progress" also einen fortschritt zu erleben. wofür spielt man denn dann, wenn es von stunde 1 an genauso schwierig ist eine ratte umzunieten wie nach 100h. und wo besteht der sinn, das straßenräuber am ende in kompletter glass rüstung rumlaufen...also nein das war das dümmste was man einem rollenspiel antun konnte. aber trotzdem hat mir oblivion gefallen, nur eben erst mit mods.


----------



## Robininho (19. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*

Hey. Nach meiner Morrowind-Melancholie suche ich nach einem Spiel, dass ansatzweise vergleichbar ist. Über Oblivion verlier ich gleich gar keinen Buchstaben (oh...).
Das ewige Recherchieren auf Internetseiten in Bestenlisten geht mir langsam auf den Geist. Ist The Witcher wirklich zu empfehlen? Das wäre das einzige, was mich irgendwie reizt. Frafiktechnisch muss ich nicht das beste bekommen, solange Atmosphäre und Story etc. fesselnd sind. Eine gesunde Mischung aus Kämpfen und Kniffeleien, Rätseln etc. wäre auch nicht verkehrt. Ich komm mir vor wie beim Weihnachtsmann...aber den gibts ja gar nicht...
Also bitte helft mir. Morrowind war sooooooo gut, 2 Jahre Spielzeit. Ich vermisse es so sehr...

PS: Oblivion (""""Nachfolger"""")


----------



## DJJQ (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*



Robininho schrieb:


> Hey. Nach meiner Morrowind-Melancholie suche ich nach einem Spiel, dass ansatzweise vergleichbar ist. Über Oblivion verlier ich gleich gar keinen Buchstaben (oh...).
> Das ewige Recherchieren auf Internetseiten in Bestenlisten geht mir langsam auf den Geist. Ist The Witcher wirklich zu empfehlen? Das wäre das einzige, was mich irgendwie reizt. Frafiktechnisch muss ich nicht das beste bekommen, solange Atmosphäre und Story etc. fesselnd sind. Eine gesunde Mischung aus Kämpfen und Kniffeleien, Rätseln etc. wäre auch nicht verkehrt. Ich komm mir vor wie beim Weihnachtsmann...aber den gibts ja gar nicht...
> Also bitte helft mir. Morrowind war sooooooo gut, 2 Jahre Spielzeit. Ich vermisse es so sehr...
> 
> PS: Oblivion (""""Nachfolger"""")


Also ich würde die jetzt so frei heraus mal empfehlen:
1.Two Worlds (auch wennsn bisschen anderes gameplay is)
2. Gothic 3 (Unbedingt aktuellen Community Patch installieren, da die Grafik verbessert wurde und ALLE Bugs raus sind)

ansonsten gibts genau in der Thematik eigentlich wenig


----------



## strategiefreak-Aaron (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*

Wenn du wirklich ein gutes Rollenspiel suchst ... nun, alle drei!!!!!


----------



## TheGameMC (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*

Hallo Leute!

Ich bräuchte auch mal wieder ein gutes Rollenspiel. Dabei suche ich ein sehr gutes Rollenspiel das vor allem eine tolle Atmosphäre und eine spannende und mitreißende Geschichte erzählt. Besonders gut haben mir z.b. Gothic 1+2 gefallen, Oblivion war auch recht gut. Dark Messiah fand ich auch super, aber das ist ja fast schon mehr Action. Trotzdem fand ich das von der Spannung und der Story auch ganz unterhaltsam.
 Ich dachte vielleicht an Dragon Age, Mass Effect oder Fallout 3. Vom Setting her wäre wohl Dragon Age mein Favourit. Ich weiß auch, dass es da ein rundenbasiertes Kampfsystem ist (oder?), aber das sollte mich nicht so stören. Wie ist denn the Witcher? Kann man das auch aus der Schulterperspektive und wie ist die Grafik so?


----------



## nikiburstr8x (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*



TheGameMC schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Ich bräuchte auch mal wieder ein gutes Rollenspiel. Dabei suche ich ein sehr gutes Rollenspiel das vor allem eine tolle Atmosphäre und eine spannende und mitreißende Geschichte erzählt. Besonders gut haben mir z.b. Gothic 1+2 gefallen, Oblivion war auch recht gut. Dark Messiah fand ich auch super, aber das ist ja fast schon mehr Action. Trotzdem fand ich das von der Spannung und der Story auch ganz unterhaltsam.
> Ich dachte vielleicht an Dragon Age, Mass Effect oder Fallout 3. Vom Setting her wäre wohl Dragon Age mein Favourit. Ich weiß auch, dass es da ein rundenbasiertes Kampfsystem ist (oder?), aber das sollte mich nicht so stören. Wie ist denn the Witcher? Kann man das auch aus der Schulterperspektive und wie ist die Grafik so?


  
*The Witcher* passt in dein gestelltes Anforderungsprofil. 
Die 3rd-Person (Schulter) - Perspektive kannst du wählen, es gibt aber auch noch andere Modi, die dir in einigen Situationen den richtigen Überblick verschaffen.
Du solltest indes darauf achten, die Enhanced Edition zu erwerben - bietet einfach mehr fürs Geld. 
Die Grafik ist hübsch, ich bin aber kein Grafikfetischist, also kann ich dir da keine Details geben, was mir jetzt besonders gut gefallen hat ^^.

Mit den drei anderen Spielen ( Mass Effect, Dragon Age, Fallout 3) bist du auch nicht schlecht bedient, die machen alle Spass - mir zumindest. 

Ne spannende Geschichte bietet F3 nur eingeschränkt, was die Hauptstory angeht, aber das gleicht das Endzeit-Setting mehr als aus.


----------



## Dramatica (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*

Rift könnte man im Auge behalten, vielversprechendes MMORPG. Grad in der Beta-Phase.


----------



## SebastianThoeing (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*



TheGameMC schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Ich bräuchte auch mal wieder ein gutes Rollenspiel. Dabei suche ich ein sehr gutes Rollenspiel das vor allem eine tolle Atmosphäre und eine spannende und mitreißende Geschichte erzählt. Besonders gut haben mir z.b. Gothic 1+2 gefallen, Oblivion war auch recht gut. Dark Messiah fand ich auch super, aber das ist ja fast schon mehr Action. Trotzdem fand ich das von der Spannung und der Story auch ganz unterhaltsam.
> Ich dachte vielleicht an Dragon Age, Mass Effect oder Fallout 3. Vom Setting her wäre wohl Dragon Age mein Favourit. Ich weiß auch, dass es da ein rundenbasiertes Kampfsystem ist (oder?), aber das sollte mich nicht so stören. Wie ist denn the Witcher? Kann man das auch aus der Schulterperspektive und wie ist die Grafik so?


Ich würde auch The Witcher empfehlen. Als Überbrückung bis The Witcher 2 auf den Markt gelangt. Action-Kampfsystem, wahrscheinlich tolle Story sowie Atmosphäre und Schulterperspektive  Dragon Age war mir persönlich etwas zu dröge. Fallout 3 bietet halt ein "etwas anderes" Setting.


----------



## Hiroaki (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*

hallo,

ich suche nach einem Co-op RPG, das man über LAN/ internet zusammen mit kollegen zocken kann - dabei ist mir wichtig, dass es zum durchgehen ist, also eine story, die man gemeinsam durchspielen kann
wenn es geht, eher weniger alte RPG
mit einer netten/einfachen steuerung und ansprechender story


----------



## nikiburstr8x (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*



Hiroaki schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich suche nach einem Co-op RPG, das man über LAN/ internet zusammen mit kollegen zocken kann - dabei ist mir wichtig, dass es zum durchgehen ist, also eine story, die man gemeinsam durchspielen kann
> wenn es geht, eher weniger alte RPG
> mit einer netten/einfachen steuerung und ansprechender story


Mir fällt da nur HDR:Rückkehr des Königs ein, da spielst du einen Teil der Film-Trilogie nach.
Es ist aber eher ein Action-Spiel mit RPG-Elementen, wie bessere Zauber und Moves - Macht aber im COOP echt viel Spass. 
Eine einfache Steuerung bietet das Spiel auch (habs via Gamepad gezockt, ein Kumpel benutzte Tastatur und Maus), manchmal ist aber die mehrfache Bewältigung eines Levels nötig, um benötigte Erfahrungspunkte für bessere Fertigkeiten zu erlangen - oder ich bin einfach zu doof für den mittleren Schwierigkeitsgrad ^^.


----------



## Hiroaki (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*

hdr mag ich zwar, und sieht auch echt toll aus, aber ich wäre eher für etwas, wo man seinen eigenen char erstellen muss und eine neue story durchspielt

btw: kann mir jmd auch die gesamten HDR teile in chronologischer reihenfolge posten bzw. einen link damit geben? ich finde das nirgends in google~ zumindest nicht so einfach

und zu wie vielen leuten kann man's denn spielen?


----------



## Exar-K (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*

Spontan fallen mir Sacred 2, Titan Quest, Dungeon Siege, Neverwinter Nights und Silverfall ein, die man kooperativ durchspielen kann, neben dem obligatorischen Diablo 2.
Naja und Borderlands, was aber eher eine Mischung aus RPG und Shooter darstellt.

PS: Kein wirkliches RPG, aber umsonst über Steam zu haben: Alien Swarm, ein kooperativer Topdown Shooter mit Levelsystem und vielen RPG Elementen.


----------



## Hiroaki (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*

hm... ich habe NWN mal angetestet, und gemerkt, dass das wieder so ein point-and-click rpg ist... und wie ich feststellen musste, kann ich diese dinger nicht (schon bei dragon age habe ich gefailt :/ ) - bin schon gegen die drei raufbolde am anfang umgenietet worde... jedenfalls: gibt es denn einige actionorientiertere co-op rpg's?


----------



## nikiburstr8x (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*



Hiroaki schrieb:


> btw: kann mir jmd auch die gesamten HDR teile in chronologischer reihenfolge posten bzw. einen link damit geben? ich finde das nirgends in google~ zumindest nicht so einfach


Meinst du die bisher veröffentlichten Spiele? Da finde ich auf die Schnelle auch nichts.   
Die Qualität der HDR-Spiele schwankt ziemlich stark, ich glaube, dass *HDR: Rückkehr des Königs* einer der besten Spiele war, die diese Franchise hervorgebracht hat, neben den RTS-Ablegern.



Hiroaki schrieb:


> und zu wie vielen leuten kann man's denn spielen?


Afaik zu zweit, mehr geht nicht.


----------



## Hiroaki (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*

danke für die antworten, ich hätte da noch eine anfrage:

wie sieht es mit offline rpg's für'n pc aus, könnt ihr mir da einige empfehlen - um es jedoch zu konkretisieren, damit da jetzt keine ellenlange liste mit spiele auftaucht, liste ich mal auf, welche spiele ich mag bzw. angetestet und als nicht gut empfunden habe:

spiele, die ich *nicht* mag:
- dragon age origins
- oblivion
- two worlds 2
- the witcher

diese habe ich zumindest mal angetestet und war nicht überzeugt von - ich suche nämlich nach spielen mit einem actionreichen kampf wie z.b. FABLE - the lost chapters, das war ein tolles spiel auf'm pc mit einer netten atmosphäre
two worlds 2 hat ein ähnliches kampfsystem, ist jedoch urlangweilig gewesen, die atmosphäre hat mich mal gar nicht angesprochen
und möglichst keine ego-perspektive-spiele, nur wenn es wirklich nicht anders geht

am besten orientiert ihr euch an bei den vorschlägen an fable  (nicht das gut/böse system, nur das kamfpsystem) ^^


----------



## MisterSmith (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*



Hiroaki schrieb:


> ...
> am besten orientiert ihr euch an bei den vorschlägen an fable  (nicht das gut/böse system, nur das kamfpsystem) ^^


Das einzige RPG auf dem PC was ich kenne, dass eine relativ ähnliche Steuerung wie bei Fable aufweist ist Sudeki. Allerdings schon relativ alt und es könnte möglicherweise Probleme mit Windows 7 geben.


----------



## Prime85 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*



Hiroaki schrieb:


> ...
> am besten orientiert ihr euch an bei den vorschlägen an fable  (nicht das gut/böse system, nur das kamfpsystem) ^^


Ohne jetzt das Kampfsystem von Fable zu kennen, würde ich dir zwei (Action-)RPG's ans Herz legen.

Zum einen:
Venetica

etwas älter und auch kein richtiges Rollenspiel aber dennoch super:
Enclave

Für beide gibt es eine Demo, wo du testen kannst, ob dir die Spiele gefallen könnten.


----------



## Hiroaki (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*

Venetica sieht zwar gar nicht mal so schlecht aus, es ähnelt fable sogar ziemlich stark muss ich sagen, aber 1. sieht das so aus, als könnte man da nur das mädel zocken und 2. nicht selbst erstellen (könnte man bei fable zwar auch nicht, aber das störte mich auch so an fable...)#

dennoch, das kampfsystem ist so ziemlich das, was ich mir vorgestellt habe: gibt es denn noch andere rpg's mit so einem kampfsystem? vllt mit etwas mehr freiheit beim erstellen des char's?


----------



## Prime85 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*



Hiroaki schrieb:


> Venetica sieht zwar gar nicht mal so schlecht aus, es ähnelt fable sogar ziemlich stark muss ich sagen, aber 1. sieht das so aus, als könnte man da nur das mädel zocken und 2. nicht selbst erstellen (könnte man bei fable zwar auch nicht, aber das störte mich auch so an fable...)#
> 
> dennoch, das kampfsystem ist so ziemlich das, was ich mir vorgestellt habe: gibt es denn noch andere rpg's mit so einem kampfsystem? vllt mit etwas mehr freiheit beim erstellen des char's?


Bei der Gothic-Reihe (Gothic 1-3 + Arcania) spielt man einen männlichen Charakter aber das Kampfsystem ist evtl. ähnlich. Den Charakter kann man aber nicht selbst erstellen.

Wie die Charaktererstellung bei  Divinity 2  kann ich nicht sagen und wie das Kampfsystem ist weiß ich leider auch nicht, könnte aber vom Stil her ähnlich sein.

Risen gibt es auch noch.


----------



## Vorurteil (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*

Ich denke mal das das hier am besten aufgehoben ist:
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem MMORPG, das monatlich nichts kostet (darf dafür ruhig ein bisschen teurer in der anschaffung sein)
Sollte so in die Sandbox-Richtung (ähnlich wie Darkfall oder Mortal Online) gehen und auch eine gute Community haben, so dass man gut ins Spiel reinkommt.
Ich wäre auch mit LEGALEN Freeshards zufrieden, wenn die denn wirklich auch ne große Community haben.


----------



## Robininho (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*



DJJQ schrieb:


> Robininho schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hey. Nach meiner Morrowind-Melancholie suche ich nach einem Spiel, dass ansatzweise vergleichbar ist. Über Oblivion verlier ich gleich gar keinen Buchstaben (oh...).
> ...


   DAnke für die Tipps. Hab vergessen, zu erwähnen, dass ich Gothic 3 schon gespielt habe. Two Worlds 2 habe ich heute durch gespielt, muss sagen, es hat ne Menge Spaß bereitet, aber das zum Ende hin wurden die Quests ziemlich linear, da hätte ich mir irgendwie mehr erhofft. Alles in allem aber ein gutes Spiel mit sehr netter Grafik und toller Atmosphäre. Morrowind werde ich wohl trotzdem ewig vermissen, es sei denn, Skyrim knüpft, anders als Oblivion, wieder wirklich daran an. Das wäre ja schön. Drakensang am Fluss der Zeit ist auch ganz i.o., aber jetzt nicht der Überflieger. Joa. Ist Jade Empire wirklich empfehlenswert? Viel Dialog und genug Action klingt ja nicht unbedingt schlecht....mor...ro...wiiind...:p


----------



## erkosh (6. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*

Hi,

Ich spiele hauptsächlich WoW, aber es ist trotzdem immer gut noch 1-2 weitere Offline-Spiele auf dem PC zu haben. Nachdem ich mir meinen neuen Rechner zugelegt habe, habe ich paar alte Spiele von mir rausgekramt um die auf hoher Einstellung zu spielen, aber jetzt will ich mal ein neueres Game und wollte mir ein Rollenspiel zulegen. Ich bin leider nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand was RPGs betrifft, da mein alter PC auch nicht mehr mitmachte. Mein letztes RPG war Oblivion, was mich im Gegensatz zum Vorgänger enttäuscht hat. Ich habe mich die letzten Tage ein wenig informiert, aber wollte noch eure Meinung dazu hören.

Ich habe bei einem Freund Risen getestet. Die ersten Minuten erinnern mich zu sehr an Gothic 1, was mir nicht so sehr gefiel, mit den Lagern usw.
Ich habe mir die Demo zu Dragon Age 2 runtergeladen, die leider abstürzt. Was ich gesehen habe gefällt mir sehr. Nun frage ich mich, ob ich vielleicht zuerst Dragon Age Origins holen soll und vielleicht danach den zweiten Teil .Was mir an Dragon Age 2 (Demo) gefällt, ist die Charkterentwicklung, das Kampfsystem und der Partymodus.

Das Spiel, was ich suche, sollte folgendes haben:
- Fantasy-Welt, d.h. mit Orks, Elfen usw; kein Weltraumspiel wie z.B. Mass Effect
- Magie sollte es geben
- Charakter sollte individuell sein, d.h. Skillbäume verschiedene Klassen usw
- gutes Kampfsystem
- Partymodus wär gut, muss aber nicht sein

Was meint ihr? Erst Origins holen und dann wenn eventuell Bugs von Dragon Age 2 behoben sind, das Spiel günstiger wird usw den zweiten Teil holen? Oder einfach auf Dragon Age 2 warten? Oder eventuell ein anders Spiel, welches seit Oblivion erschienen ist und ein Must-Have ist?


----------



## Feldmarschall13 (14. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*

Hallo Leute, ich suche ein Game für den PC: Undzwar ein mittelalterliches fantasyrollenspiel (aber nicht zuviel fantasy wie bei final fantasy oder so sondern eher so viel fantasy wie bei Drakensang: Am Fluss der Zeit) wo man aus einer vernünftigen perspektive spielt(z.B. ego sicht) nicht so wie bei gothic oder risen...es sollte eine gute story haben und viel nebenbei (wie bei oblivion) also man sollte es nicht so schnell durch haben...im moment warte ich auf TES V: Skyrim aber ich hätte vorher auch gerne noch etwas...kann auch etwas älter sein und die USK-Einstufung sollte erst mal 12 nicht überschreiten. Hoffe ihr könnt etwas damit anfangen!


----------



## MisterSmith (16. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*

@Feldmarschall
Ich habe mal gesucht, weil mich dass auch selber interessiert hat. Ich glaube es ist schon relativ schwer Fantasy-Rollenspiele mit Ego-Perspektive zu finden, aber mit USK 12 wohl noch viel schwerer.

Ich kann mich an einen Trailer für ein RPG mit Ego-Perspektive erinnern, in dem man in die Rolle eines Orks schlüpft.
Aber erstens weiß ich überhaupt nicht ob dieses Spiel fertiggestellt wurde und zweitens welche USK Freigabe dieser Titel, falls er erschienen ist, erhalten hat.

Es gibt noch ein relativ altes Spiel, Arx Fatalis, aber das ist leider USK 16. Die Demo hat mir aber selbst nicht sehr gut gefallen, man muss z. B. relativ häufig Nahrung zu sich nehmen, solche Sachen Nerven mich, aber andere Spieler waren von diesem RPG begeistert.


----------



## Lagavulin (31. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*

Von Arx Fatalis habe ich auch nur Gutes gehört, hab's aber selber nicht weit gespielt. Ist wohl sehr toll für wirkliche Rollenspieler,  aber an so manchen Aspekten kann man sich schon stören. Auf mich wirkte es jedenfalls teilweise unnötig kompliziert und bemüht.  Permanent untertage zu sein ist auch nicht jedermanns Sache. 

Sehr empfehlen kann ich Might and Magic 6 und 7. Riesige Welten mit Viel zu entdecken, ein schönes Setting, einfach zu lernen, nicht ganz so leicht zu meistern. Es sind RPGs, die vor allem eins sollen: Spaß machen. Und das gelingt ihnen auch. Finde ich zumindest.


----------



## Ghaw (31. März 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*



erkosh schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich spiele hauptsächlich WoW, aber es ist trotzdem immer gut noch 1-2 weitere Offline-Spiele auf dem PC zu haben. Nachdem ich mir meinen neuen Rechner zugelegt habe, habe ich paar alte Spiele von mir rausgekramt um die auf hoher Einstellung zu spielen, aber jetzt will ich mal ein neueres Game und wollte mir ein Rollenspiel zulegen. Ich bin leider nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand was RPGs betrifft, da mein alter PC auch nicht mehr mitmachte. Mein letztes RPG war Oblivion, was mich im Gegensatz zum Vorgänger enttäuscht hat. Ich habe mich die letzten Tage ein wenig informiert, aber wollte noch eure Meinung dazu hören.
> 
> ...


Hallo, 

ich würde dir definitiv zu Origins raten, ich weiß zwar nicht, inwiefern Teil 2 auf der Geschichte von 1 aufbaut, glaube, die spielen parallel, aber dennoch würde dir ein grandioses Rollenspiel entgehen, würdest du Origins ignorieren. Also erst Origins + Addon und dann Teil 2, da kann man nichts falsch machen.


----------



## Ladde82 (1. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*

So dann mal mein einstand hier in der Community.

Und gleich mal eine schwere Frage an euch.


Ich suche ein Rollenspiel das schon etwas älter ist auch weiß ich nicht ob es überhaupt rausgekommen ist für PC.

Aber ich weiß das es mal in einer Ausgabe von PCGames erschienen ist.

Jetzt zu den Details die ich noch so grob zusammen bekomme.

den Namen kenne ich leider nicht.
Im spiel kann man sich mit mats häuser und maschienen bauen (roboter waffen etc.) die man selber benutzen kann. 
der Grafik stil geht in richtung NosTale, Flyff.

Ich schätze das spiel sollte so anfang mitte der 2000er rausgekommen sein.

Es ist, so weit ich weiß, ein offline rpg.

Leider habe ich im moment keine weiteren anhaltspunkte. Bitte nich übel nehmen.


mfg Ladde82


----------



## nikiburstr8x (2. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Rollenspiel gesucht*

Das erinnert an *Dark Cloud 2* aka *Dark Chronicle*, erschien afaik nur für PS2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7yxmcqjGpg

Glaube aber nicht, dass die PCGames darüber jemals berichtet hätte.


----------



## Kicher (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthema] Adventure gesucht*

Sind Anfragen für Textadventure hier auch erlaubt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich suche seit längerem immer mal wieder sporadisch nach einer alten Lesereinsendung.
(liegt zwischen 1998 und 2000, ich tendiere zu 1998, aber bin mir nicht wirklich sicher)
Um einen letzten Versuch zu wagen, pfostiere ich hiermit mein Anliegen direkt im PC-Games Forum, auf das es jemanden gibt, welcher sich eventuell ebenfalls daran erinnert.

Es handelt sich hierbei um das grandiose Textadventure "Doc Dumble", geschrieben in QBasic (*.bas-Dateiformat).
Ich sag nur 3. Fuß auf dem Rücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (nur für Insider)

greetZ - Kicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JCFR (30. Juni 2011)

stawacz79 schrieb:


> entrüstung macht sich breit,erlich nich?find es eins der geilsten spiele seit langem,und mal ne abwechslung zur ork und elfenjagd


 
Auch auf die Gefahr hin, mich unbeliebt zu machen: ich fand Fallout 3 auch nicht sooo toll. 
Sicher, es ist ein gutes spiel, aber mir kam's immer so vor, wie die Falloutversion von Oblivion. Falllivion quasi. 
Es hatte nämlich sämtliche Stärken und Schwächen von Oblivion nur mit einem anderen Setting. 
Und die Story... na ja. Ich kenn beide VOrgänger und somit erschien mir die AHndlung, wie eine Mixtur aus Beidem. Geh, verlasse Vault, weil Kaputt, such Papa, hol G.e.ek. und mach nebenbei die Supermutanten und die Enklave platt. Wie originell - not! Und das Ende war verglichen mit dem von F2 absolut klischeehaft. 
Und das es in einer ganzen Stadt - EINER GANZEN STADT - nur zwei Questgeber gibt macht die restlichen Bewohner und das ganze Drumrum irgendwie überflüssig. 
Hätte alles etwas mehr sein dürfen.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (30. Juni 2011)

JCFR schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin, mich unbeliebt zu machen: ich fand Fallout 3 auch nicht sooo toll.
> Sicher, es ist ein gutes spiel, aber mir kam's immer so vor, wie die Falloutversion von Oblivion. Falllivion quasi.


Dafür sticht aber das Endzeit-Setting klarer heraus als das High-Fantasy-Setting von Oblivion.  
Wer Fallout 1 + 2 mochte bezogen auf Schauplatz und Atmosphäre, der wird am Nachfolger seine helle Freude haben.
Ich mein, ich schau mir lieber ein detailliert zerstörtes Washington aus der Ego-Perspektive in 3D an, als verpixelte Iso-Grafik aus dem Jahre 1996. 
Und das ist irgendwo für mich der Kern des Spielerlebnis; wenn ich mich in der Spielumgebung wohl fühle, gerne in diese Welt eintauche, machen mittelmäßige Storyline und Balancing-Probleme (Levelgrenze!!! ) nicht mehr so viel aus.

PS: Ich sollte mich hinsichtlich des Wohlfühlens in einer völlig zerstörten, nuklear verseuchten Welt vllt. mal vom Arzt durchchecken lassen, ob da noch alles klar in der Birne ist.


----------



## JCFR (30. Juni 2011)

Mag sein, aber vom SPieldesign 1:1 abgekupfert und uninspiriert, verglichen mit dem Vorgänger. Die mögen verbuggt und häßlich gewesen sein, lieferte aber eine gute Story und Quests die sich zum Teil auf absolut schräge Weise lösen ließen. 
Und Fallout 3?  Eine gute Lösung, eine Böse lösung und das wars. Nciht mal 'ner Fraktion kann man sich noch anschließen.  Und Fallout 3 war mit seinem  grau in grau Outfit auch nich gerade ein hingucker. 
es war gut, aber es wäre noch mehr drin gewesen.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (1. Juli 2011)

JCFR schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber vom SPieldesign 1:1 abgekupfert und uninspiriert, verglichen mit dem Vorgänger.


Die Vorgänger mögen zwar komplexer gewesen sein, aber auch erbarmungslos was das Verskillen anging; hast du nicht minutiös Perks und Charakterpunkte richtig verteilt, so wurde ein ausgedehnter Ausflug ins Wasteland unnötig erschwert oder gar komplett verhindert. Auf der anderen Seite hatte ich meinen Spass, stundenlang an möglichst perfekten Charakteren herumzubasteln.  
Was da in F3 entschlackt wurde, hatte zwar den Schwierigkeitsgrad nach unten korrigiert, aber dem Gameplay kam es zu gute, imho.
Heutzutage hat keiner mehr Bock, x-mal neu zu laden, weil eine zu 95% kritische Trefferchance selbst nach drei Anläufen nicht sitzt. 



JCFR schrieb:


> Die mögen verbuggt und häßlich gewesen sein, lieferte aber eine gute Story und Quests die sich zum Teil auf absolut schräge Weise lösen ließen.


Och, da gibt's aber auch in F3 viele komplexe Quests, die auf völlig unterschiedliche Art und Weise angegangen werden können.



JCFR schrieb:


> Und Fallout 3?  Eine gute Lösung, eine Böse lösung und das wars.



Also das stimmt definitiv nicht, siehe oben. :o 



JCFR schrieb:


> Und Fallout 3 war mit seinem  grau in grau Outfit auch nich gerade ein hingucker.



Du bemängelst jetzt nicht wirklich, dass eine postnukleare Welt grau und trist aussieht, oder? 
Es kommt auf den Detailgrad an, inwiefern sich die Leveldesigner Mühe gegeben haben Vielfalt ins Feld zu bringen - und da kann F3 punkten. Ich konnte kaum einen generischen Kartenabschnitt beobachten, wie sie bspw. in Mass Effect an der Tagesordnung sind.


----------



## fuse (24. April 2012)

hi zusammen,

ich spiele normalerweise gar keine rollenspiele, höchstens mal mass effect oder fallout 3, wobei diese nicht wirklich zu rollenspielen zählen. 
trotzdem würde ich gerne ab und zu mal ein *offline-rollenspiel* auf dem pc zocken. online-rollenspielen sind mir zu zeitintensiv. folgende wünsche hätte ich:


schöne und aktuelle grafik - hardwarenforderungen sind egal
fantasy atmosphäre, a la wow
unterschiedliche levels, ich steh vor allem auf strände mit sonnenuntergängen. ich fands immer wieder geil bei gta vice city, crysis oder far cry am strand entlang zu gehen. dead island spricht mich vom setting auch ziemlich an, wobei das ja nicht so toll sein soll. ^^
story ist mir rel. egal
perspektive wie bei skyrim, oder wow

im grunde ein rollenspiel wie skyrim, nur mit einem anderen setting (eine mischung aus dead island, wow). ich mag diese nordischen, kalten landschaften nicht.
ich hab mal die demo von reckoning gezockt. das fand ich gar nicht so schlecht, aber die wertungen fielen ja nicht ganz so gut aus. da die demo relativ kurz ist, weiß ich natürlich auch nicht, ob die restlichen anforderungen erfüllt werden (gibt es strände^^).

wäre auf jeden fall super, wenn es so ein spiel gibt.

vielen dank schon mal


----------



## MisterSmith (24. April 2012)

Ich denke mal Risen könnte dir gefallen, hier gibt's eine Demo:
Demo: Risen - Download - CHIP Online

EDIT: Wenn dir die Grafik wichtiger ist als das Gameplay, dann wird dir vielleicht Gothic 4: Arcania noch mehr zusagen, gibt da ebenfalls eine Demo:
http://www.chip.de/downloads/Gothic-4-Arcania-Demo_44837524.html


----------



## fuse (24. April 2012)

super, danke
werde mir beide mal anschauen.

ergänzend möchte ich noch hinzufügen, dass ich wälder wie bei avatar (bei nacht) richtig ansprechend finde. bei wow habe ich auch schon mal so etwas gesehen.

primär geht es mir tatsächlich darum, nach der arbeit etwas auszuspannen und stressfrei die landschaft geniesen zu können. d.h. schöne landschaften mit netter grafik sind mir am wichtigsten. hört sich komisch an, ich weiß.

spiele wie bf3 werden mir langsam aber sicher zu hektisch und stressig. mein puls und blutdruck geht da ganz schön hoch und das brauch ich nicht noch zusätzlich ^^


----------



## Exar-K (24. April 2012)

Wie wäre es ansonsten mit der Witcher-Reihe? Sehr empfehlenswerte Spiele, imo die besten RPGs der letzten Jahre.


----------



## Zerth (29. April 2012)

JCFR schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin, mich unbeliebt zu machen: ich fand Fallout 3 auch nicht sooo toll.
> Sicher, es ist ein gutes spiel, aber mir kam's immer so vor, wie die Falloutversion von Oblivion. Falllivion quasi.
> Es hatte nämlich sämtliche Stärken und Schwächen von Oblivion nur mit einem anderen Setting.


 Ich fand die Hauptstory enttäuschend. Vor allem war sie so überraschend und unbefriedigend zu Ende.


----------



## Michaelthorton (14. Mai 2012)

The Witcher 2

+Inszenierung
+Grafik
+Story, Charaktere
+Entscheidungen im Spielverlauf

-"Casual"-Kampfsystem


----------



## mandarine23 (27. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Spiel und hab so auf  die Schnelle nichts gefunden, weswegen ich für Tips sehr dankbar wäre.
Es soll entweder in Richtung Stealth gehen oder Richtung (First Person)Rollenspiele, ohne Steuerung für Hirntote 

Damit das etwas leichter zu beurteilen ist, stell ich mal eine Liste zusammen, was mir bisher gefallen hat und was nicht:

-Gothic  und insbesondere Gothic 2! Zich mal durchgespielt und immer wieder gut.  Das Kampfsystem gefiel mir besonders als Nahkämpfer sehr gut, da es  besonders gegen übermächtige Gegner (Söldner am anfang ) doch sehr auf Taktik ankam.
-Elder  Scrolls Oblivion und Skyrim. Besonders in Skyrim fand ich die  Stealth-Spielweise sehr gut. Kritikpunkt: je höher man levelte, desto  einfacher wurde es, auch mit maximalen Schwierigkeitsgrad hatte man das  Gefühl, dass die Gegner vollkommen blind waren, wenn man denen praktisch  vor der Nase rumgeschlichen ist.
-Hitman 4. Sehr schick gemacht aber auf hohen Schwierigkeitsgrad frustig, da man nicht speichern konnte.
-Splinter  Cell: Auf den hohn Schwierigkeitsgraden sehr gut aber manchmal etwas  verwirrend, wenn  man den Alarm auslöste, weil irgentwas vorher falsch  gemacht wurde à la Leichen im falschen Raum versteckt oder so und keine  Rückmeldung bekommt, was man eigentlich falsch gemacht hat.
-dark messiah of might and magic! Einfach der Hammer das Spiel! Gegner manchmal etwas doof aber insgesammt gut.

Hat mir (garnicht) gefallen:

-Gothic 3,4,alle ähnlichen Spiele: Ein Kampfsystem, was daraus besteht eine einzige Taste so schnell, wie möglich zu drücken 
-Metro  2055: Es gibt eine Stealth-Spielweise aber es ist so viel einfach  einfach alles niederzumähen, da die Gegner z.T. durch Wände sehen  können. Wirklich, einmal hat einer durch den Boden mit der Taschenlampe  mich "anvisiert" und Alarm geschlagen Oo. Das ist ein allgemeines  Problem, da die Gegner einfach willkürlich einen entdecken oder auch  nicht. Allein die Logik, dass das Töten mit einem Messer im Nahkampf den  Gegner so zum Schreien bringt, dass gleich alle Kumpel angelaufen  kommen und das Ausschalten mit einem Wurfmesser lautlos ist, ist schon  total dämlich <.<
Fallout: Mehrmals probiert und nie länger als eine Stunde ausgehalten. Dieses Spiel kommt einfach nicht in die Pötte!

Die Grafik bei den Spielen ist für  mich auch kein Kriterium, da ich die neusten Spiele eh maximal auf  niedrigen Details spielen kann:

Windows 7 64 bit
4 GB RAM
Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2430M CPU @2.40 Ghz
NVIDIA Geforce GT 540M
(Intel(R)  HD Graphics Family) Das ist so eine Grafikkarte, die zum Stromsparen da  ist. Ich hab die aber standardmäßig nicht als erste Grafikkarte in  Benutzung.

Ich hoffe mal, dass sich jemand die Mühe macht das ganze hier durchzulesen  

mfg Simon


----------



## Zerth (29. Mai 2012)

mandarine23 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Spiel und hab so auf  die Schnelle nichts gefunden, weswegen ich für Tips sehr dankbar wäre.
> Es soll entweder in Richtung Stealth gehen oder Richtung (First Person)Rollenspiele, ohne Steuerung für Hirntote


 Im Bereich stealth gibt es die bekannten Vertreter. Schon mal Thief gespielt? 

Dark Messia fand ich übrigens auch sehr gut, schade das das Spiel gefloppt ist! Mit das beste Kampfsystem, das ich bis dato gespielt habe.


----------



## GF0P (17. August 2012)

*[Action-MMO-Rollenspiel gesucht]*

Moin!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem kurzweiligen Action-RPG mit Multiplayeranteil. Idealerweise stelle ich mir das so vor, dass man auch alleine ganz gut leveln und Items sammeln kann, aber halt die Welt dennoch von weiteren Spielern besucht ist, mit denen man Handel treiben, chatten und auch bei schwierigeren Quests mal gemeinsam losziehen kann.

Gespielt in dieser Richtung habe ich Diablo 1 + 2, Titan Quest und Torchlight. Außerdem jahrelang Kal-Online.
Auf Diablo 3 habe ich irgendwie keinen Bock. Vielleicht mal, wenn es für 20 - 30€ zu haben ist 
Ist Torchlight 2 mein Kandidat? Drakensang Online? Guild Wars 2?


----------



## MisterSmith (17. August 2012)

GF0P schrieb:


> Ist Torchlight 2 mein Kandidat? Drakensang Online? Guild Wars 2?


 Bei Drakensang Online kann man, soweit sich seit ich es damals gespielt habe nichts geändert hat,  keinen Handel mit Spielern betreiben.
Es ist auch technisch eher dürftig umgesetzt, ich hatte z. B. Tearing beim spielen.

Guild Wars 2 kann ich nicht beurteilen, nur den ersten Teil und da war mir die Steuerung zu schlecht, ganz besonders beim anklicken von Gegnern.
Aber da wird es vermutlich, wie auch beim ersten Teil, eine begrenzte Zeit möglich sein es testweise zu spielen.

Und zu Torchlight 2 hätte ich was sagen können, wenn die Einladung zur Beta auch funktioniert hätte.


----------



## Taiyo (20. August 2012)

GF0P schrieb:


> Ist Torchlight 2 mein Kandidat? Drakensang Online? Guild Wars 2?


Sofern's nicht das allerfrischste und dafür nicht allerteuerste Spiel sein muss, wär vielleicht _Sacred 2 Gold Edition_, bestehend aus dem Hauptspiel _Fallen Angels_ + Add-on _Ice & Blood_, 'ne Option. Is selbst bei Amazon neuwertig für 20 Öcken zu haben.


----------



## MisterSmith (20. August 2012)

Taiyo schrieb:


> Sofern's nicht das allerfrischste und dafür nicht allerteuerste Spiel sein muss, wär vielleicht _Sacred 2 Gold Edition_, bestehend aus dem Hauptspiel _Fallen Angels_ + Add-on _Ice & Blood_, 'ne Option. Is selbst bei Amazon neuwertig für 20 Öcken zu haben.


 Sacred 2 würde ich auch empfehlen, aber wenn ich mich nicht täusche gibt es keinen Multiplayer-Support mehr.


----------



## Tamirbankatu (5. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

*neu hier - deshalb kurz:*
- In den letzten Jahren rein MMOs gespielt (WoW, AoC, SWTor, TSW).
- PC: Core i5, Nvidia 560ti

Leider finde ich kaum noch Zeit für MMOs - würde aber gerne hier und da (v.a. wenn das Wetter wieder schlechter wird) mal kurzweilig was am PC spielen. Ganz neu ist jetzt auch ein Gamepad vorhanden (für Shift 2 Unleashed), welches dabei auch genutzt werden kann.

Neben Shift 2 suche ich noch ein Adventure (wer hätte das hier im Thread gedacht) 

Hab die letzten Jahre so ziemlich alles verpasst und suche:
- SciFi oder Fantasy
- keine stupide Ballerei, sondern etwas mit Hirnschmalz und Geschick (Stealth)
- Interessante Story
- Stimmungsvoller Sound & Grafik

So vom Hörensagen hätte ich folgendes auf meiner Liste - evtl. läst die sich ja noch ergänzen bzw. eher wichtig priorisieren:
- Witcher
- Deus Ex (Story klingt sehr interessant)
- Bioshock
- Mass Effekt
- Elder Scrolls? (hört sich aber eher nach einem single-player WoW an... wenn ja muss das nicht sein)
- Assassins Creed?

Die Spiele müssen nicht die allerneuesten sein - würde lieber so die 10€ Titel (Green Pepper, Softwarepyramide) bevorzugen, da es ja nur mal so nebenbei etwas sein soll.

Womit sollte man Anfangen - bzw. was muss man auf jeden Fall gesehen haben?

Würdet ihr dazu raten die Serien von Anfang an zu spielen, oder kann man auch erst bei den etwas neueren Titeln (zwecks besserer Grafik usw.) einsteigen?


----------



## Freeflow (5. September 2012)

Tamirbankatu schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> *neu hier - deshalb kurz:*
> - In den letzten Jahren rein MMOs gespielt (WoW, AoC, SWTor, TSW).
> ...


 

The Witcher - Ist wirklich super für mich eins der besten RPGs der letzten Jahre. Würde dann aber zuerst den 1. und dann den 2. Teil spielen. Der 2. Teil hat zwar eine eigenständige Story aber setzt direkt nach dem Ende vom ersten Witcher an. Und auch viele Charaktere aus dem ersten Teil kommen vor. Klare Empfehlung von mir.

Deus Ex - Der erste Teil ist einer meiner absoluten Lieblings spiele. Sowohl von der Story als auch vom Gameplay. Du kannst dir aussuchen ob du Stealth oder Rambo spielst. Die Story ist auch klasse und das Spiel ist sehr umfangreich. Das schlechte ist natürlich das das Spiel eine sehr alte Grafik hat. Wenn man damit leben kann darf man das Spiel auf keinen Fall verpassen.

Bioshock - Bioshock ist hat eher weniger mit Stealth zutun. Dafür ist das Setting sehr abgefahren und das Spiel hat eine sehr geniale düstere Atmosphäre.  Mit so genannten Plasmiden kann man sein Spiel auch anpassen. Z.b gibt es welche womit du den Gegnern einen Elektroshock geben kannst oder Feuer auf sie werfen kannst. Da gibt es ganz viele unterschiedliche. Story fand ich jedenfalls sehr interessant. 

Mass Effekt - In der Mass Effect Reihe wirst du großteils hirnlos ballern müssen stealth oder Hirnschmalz wird hier nie gefragt. Das positive ist eine super Story viele interessante Nebencharaktere mit denen man viel Reden kann.

Elders Scrolls - Wird ich nicht unbedingt mit WoW vergleichen es ist eher ein großen Open World Spiel in dem du tun und lassen kannst was du willst. Grad in Skyrim gibt es wunderschöne Landschaften. Es gibt sehr viel zu erkunden und man kann sich Gilden anschließen die auch ihre eigene Geschichte haben (Durch Quests) Die Hauptstory ist eher langweilig und Klischeebeladen.

Assassins Creed - Hab ich nicht gespielt.

Ansonsten kann ich dir nur empfehlen wenn du Stealth Spiele magst die Thief reihe auszuprobieren. Die Grafik ist natürlich hoffnungslos veraltet. Trotzdem gehören sie noch zu meinen Lieblingspielen und sollte man unbedingt man gespielt haben. 

Also ich würde dir zu The Witcher oder Deus Ex raten. Für den Anfang. Und bei Deus Ex von den etwas mauen Anfang nicht blenden lassen das Spiel kommt ordentlich in Fahrt sobald man richtig drin ist.


----------



## Tamirbankatu (5. September 2012)

Danke Freeflow für die ausführliche Antwort.
Denke ich werde mich mal an Deus Ex versuchen - das Steampunk Setting sagt mir sehr zu.

Die ersten beiden Teile gibt es ja schon zusammen für 7,99€... hoffe ich bekomme die auf Win7 64bit oder im XP-Kompatibilitätsmodus zum laufen. Einen Grafik-Mod soll es ja auch geben, der etwas mehr raus holt (Texturen, Effekte).


----------



## sturdros (7. Juni 2013)

mandarine23 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Spiel und hab so auf  die Schnelle nichts gefunden, weswegen ich für Tips sehr dankbar wäre.
> Es soll entweder in Richtung Stealth gehen oder Richtung (First Person)Rollenspiele, ohne Steuerung für Hirntote


 
Stealth: Deus Ex Human Revolution, Dishonored, Alpha Protocol
First Person Rollenspiel: Borderland und Borderlands 2


----------



## Vordack (7. Juni 2013)

Es ist gerade ein Remake von Baldurs Gate 1 inkl Schwertküste als Mod für Neverwinter Nights 2 erschienen. 

Quelle: Gamestar

Sry falls es hier nicht so reinpasst, aber es passt zur Überschrift


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juni 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Es ist gerade ein Remake von Baldurs Gate 1 inkl Schwertküste als Mod für Neverwinter Nights 2 erschienen.
> 
> Quelle: Gamestar
> 
> Sry falls es hier nicht so reinpasst, aber es passt zur Überschrift



Gibt auch ne News dazu: Baldur's Gate: Reloaded - 3D-Umsetzung dank Neverwinter Nights 2-Mod


----------



## Vordack (7. Juni 2013)

Ah, die kam gestern. Hab gestern intensiv an nem Makro gearbeitet, hatte nur "Zeit" um Rabowke im Forum zu "beleidigen"  Deswegen hab ich sie wohl übersehen


----------



## kronkorken (13. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

dann nutze ich doch mal den Sammelthread. Ich suche ein Rollenspiel, welches viele Openworld Elemente bieten kann. Zuletzte gespielt hatte ich Gothic 3 (fand ich nicht so schön wie Gothic 2 obwohl die Handlung recht linear war) sowie Oblivion und Skyrim. Versucht habe ich mich in X3 Terran Conflict. Weiter angetestet hatte ich Dishornored wobei mir das zu linear war.

Gibt es ein Spiel (gern auch Indiegames!) welche relativ openWorld und vor ellem Spieltechnisch empfehlenswert sind?

Was mich an Gothic z.B. immer gestört hat war das Kapitelhafte. Wieso sind pflanzen nicht wie in Morrowind, Oblivion etc nach einiger Zeit einfach nachgewachsen? Da musste man leider bis ins nächste Kapitel warten.

Dragon Age hatte ich wegen des in Reviews erwähnten extrem linearen Handlungsverlaufs nicht weiter beachtet gehabt. Gefallen hatte mir wiederum Thief 3 welches obwohl linearer Missionen eine offene Welt bot.

Mit Assassins wurde ich aufgrund der 2 Welten nicht wirklich warm. Ich hatte den ersten und zweiten Teil gespielt und irgendwann im 2. Teil aufgehört weil meine Villa ausgebaut war und ich keine Vorteile mehr erlang wenn ich neben den Hauptmissionen etwas machte.

Kann jemand dem gelangweilten Kerl hier helfen?


----------



## MisterSmith (13. Juni 2013)

Wenn dir eine große Auswahl an Waffen/Rüstungen und die Verteilung von Attributpunkten nicht soo wichtig sind, dann würde ich dir Fable 3 empfehlen.

Folgend der verlinkte Test von PC Games dazu:

Fable 3 für PC im Test: Ein echtes Wohlfühl-Rollenspiel - Ab heute im Handel

Obwohl, eigentlich sind mir beide Punkte wichtig, ich fand das Spiel aber trotzdem sehr gut.


----------



## Kaeksch (6. Oktober 2013)

Hallo.
Spiele gerade Dark Souls. Das ist mir aber irgendwie echt zu nervig schwer. 
Hätte gerne ein Spiel was so in der Art ist.
Hat da jemand ne Idee für eins?


----------



## Lise-Lotte (20. November 2013)

Keine direkte Suche, aber ist denn das neue Phoenix Wright sein Geld wert? Fand die anderen schon cool, aber die Demo sah so komisch aus...


----------



## ManosGr (29. November 2013)

Deimon Souls 
Dark Souls ist eine harte Nuss und braucht viel Zeit zum lernen. Aber nervig schwer ? Finde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt bei mir macht es sogar den Reiz aus 

Spiele wie Dark Souls ? Also das sind eben Rollenspiele oder meinst du in diesem düsteren Stil mit sehr kreativen Monstern ?


----------

